# Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2010)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin, Ausgabe Dezember

*Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?​*
Vielleicht nicht alle im VDSF, aber Präsidium und/oder Präsident scheinen eher am Scheitern der Fusion interessiert zu sein als daran, sie zu Stande zu bringen. 

Ich hab mich auch wegen der Diskussionen hier im Forum mal schlau gemacht zum Stand der geplanten gemeinsamen Satzung und der Dinge allgemein:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199943


Die beiden vorgestellten Satzungsentwürfe, die im Umlauf sind, sind (auch klar erkennbar) die Ausgangsprodukte der beiden Verbände mit den jeweiligen Änderungswünschen.

*Es gibt definitiv noch keinen gemeinsamen Entwurf.*

Dazu müssen jetzt eigentlich erstmal Gespräche und Verhandlungen stattfinden. 

Da die 12er-Komission vom VDSF aufgelöst wurde, muss das jetzt statt dessen vom geschäftsführenden Präsidium des VDSF gemacht werden. 

Ob und wann das soweit sein wird, steht noch in den Sternen...

Aber zur Zeit gibt es eben keinen von beiden Seiten getragenen, gemeinsamen Satzungsentwurf.

*Ebenso wurde der Verschmelzungsvertrag noch nicht abschliessend von beiden Seiten so für gut befunden.* 

Wichtig auch, weil da neben dem Prozedere der Verschmelzung/Fusion auch das neue Präsidium festgelegt werden soll.

Auch das muss erst noch weiter verhandelt werden, auch da gibt es noch kein abschliessendes, gemeinsames Dokument.

*Warum wurde dann die bisher gut arbeitende 12-Kommission vom VDSF gecancelt?*
Wie da dann der VDSF (angeblich einstimmig im Präsidium!) darauf kommt, dass es keine 12er-Komission mehr braucht, da alles schon weitgehend geregelt und fertig sei, kann man sich  nur fragen..  
Und vielleicht damit erklären, dass hier seitens des VDSF-Präsidiums Dinge durchgesetzt werden sollen, welche wohl auch im VDSF-Teil der 12er-Kommission nicht mehrheitsfähig gewesen wären.

Da sieht es momentan wohl schlicht so aus, als ob Peter Mohnert, der ja schon vor 20 Jahren DAV-Präsident werden wollte und nicht gewählt wurde (deswegen wechselte er dann ja zum VDSF), jetzt versucht im eventuell zukünftigen gemeinsamen Verband Präsident zu werden.

Und da der DAV das nie mitmachen wird (sonst hätten sie Peter Mohnert ja schon vor 20 Jahren gewählt), wird hier wohl versucht, da entweder die vernünftigen Leute im VDSF (wie die 12er-Kommission) auszubooten, um vielleicht doch noch Präsident werden zu können, oder eben die Fusion scheitern zu lassen, um danach dem DAV die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben.

*Das ist natürlich eine Spekulation*, die aber nach den ganzen widersprüchlichen Veröffentlichungen seitens des VDSF, DAV und verschiedener Landesverbände sicher nicht unwahrscheinlich sein wird..

*Die aktuellen Verlautbarungen dazu der "Kontrahenten" (oder doch der "Verlobten"?):*
Auf den Seiten des VDSF-Bund (http://www.vdsf.de/media/mohnert2010.html ):


> Peter Mohnert: „Die Irritationen konnten beim Deutschen Fischereitag in München weitgehend ausgeräumt werden.“* Die Zeitschiene sieht vor, dass beide Verbände zum 1. Januar 2012 verschmelzen. *



Auf den Seiten des VDSF-Saar (http://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/vereinigung-des-vdsf-mit-dem-dav/ ):


> Anlässlich der Verbandsausschußsitzung und der Jahreshauptversammlung des VDSF am 14. und 15.10.2010 konnte in Erfahrung gebracht werden, dass es keinen wesentlichen Fortschritt in den Vereingiungsbemühungen gegeben hat. *Insider gehen davon aus, dass es in absehbarer Zeit nicht zu einer Fusion der beiden Verbände VDSF und DAV kommt.  *



Von der Seite des DAV-Bund. Von Friedrich Richter, Präsident des Landesverbandes Sächsischer Angler e.V. und Mitglied der Verhandlungskommission („12er-Kommission“) des DAV (http://www.anglerverband.com/images/stories/nachrichten/2010/36_2010/Fusion-Friedrich-Richter.pdf )


> Zur inhaltlichen Gestaltung von Grundsatzpapier, Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag gibt es *unsererseits noch Gesprächsbedarf, von Mitgliedern eingebrachte Vorschläge sind zu prüfen und gegebenenfalls in die Verhandlungen mit einzubringen*.



Um abseits dieser Streitigkeiten und Unklarheiten zwischen und innerhalb der Verbände im Ablauf wenigstens für Angler wichtige und greifbare Dinge zu erfahren, haben wir daher nach den letzten Antworten der Präsidenten auf unseren offenen Brief weitere, konkrete Fragen nachgeschoben:

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/november-2010/neue-fragen-zur-fusion.html

Der DAV hat wie immer schnell reagiert und die Beantwortung der Fragen angekündigt.

Vom VDSF, auch wie immer, bisher weder eine Eingangsbestätigung noch eine Antwort..

*Konstruktiver Alternativvorschlag!*
Davon ab sind wir auch gerne konstruktiv und machen daher folgenden Vorschlag:
Es gibt ja eine einfache, schon beschriebene Möglichkeit, um das Gegenteil zu beweisen UND zudem allen Anglern die Angst zu nehmen, dass ein gemeinsamer Verband nicht gewollte Angelpolitik betreibt. 



> > Wie bei der 12er - Kommission jeder feststellen konnte, gibt es durchaus vernünftige Leute auf beiden Seiten, die miteinander können - in der Arbeit wie auch persönlich.
> >
> > Was spricht denn nun dagegen, wenn man aus einer solchen Kommission zuerst einmal eine Art gemeinsames "Außenminísterium" bildet, das im Bund und in Europa *in gemeinsamer Arbeit die Interessen der Angler vertritt *.
> > Und den Landesverbänden hilft bei der Arbeit in den jeweiligen Ländern, beim Kampf gegen unsinnige Gesetzgebung?
> ...



Es gibt ja vor den meisten Ehen auch eine Verlobungszeit, um zu sehen ob das klappen kann - wieso also nicht daran einfach ein Beispiel nehmen??



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## antonio (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?*

tja wenn es nicht wie fast überall immer nur um postenhascherei einiger usw gehen würde, könnte man man schon ein ganzes stück weiter sein.
einigen geht es eben nicht um die vertretung der interessen der angler, sondern schlicht weg um irgendwelche posten etc.
und wenn die vereine sich ein bischen bewegen würden und einfach den verband wechseln, würde sich das problem von alleine lösen.
aber hier gibts das selbe problem eben in einigen vereinsvorständen.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?*



			
				antonio schrieb:
			
		

> tja wenn es nicht wie fast überall immer nur um postenhascherei einiger usw gehen würde



Siehe oben: 


> *Das ist natürlich eine Spekulation*, die aber nach den ganzen widersprüchlichen Veröffentlichungen seitens des VDSF, DAV und verschiedener Landesverbände sicher nicht unwahrscheinlich sein wird..



Ich hätte auch nichts dagegen, wenn sich diese Spekulation als falsch erweisen würde - nur sieht es eben bis jetzt nicht danach aus (jede offizielle Stellungnahme der Verbände dazu bringen wir gerne!!)....

Gerade die gegensätzlichen Veröffentlichungen der Verbände (Bund wie Land, siehe oben..) sprechen da aber bis jetzt leider eine deutliche Sprache..


----------



## Fleet (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?*

Was spricht gegen 2 Verbände?

 Da gibt es doch genug Beispiele, die zeigen, dass es auch bei mehreren Verbänden klappen kann.

Siehe u.a. 
ADAC ./.AVD
DRK, ASB, Johanniter etc

und - "Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft"


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?*

Es spricht nichts gegen zwei Verbände!

Aber es spricht durchaus auch einiges für einen gemeinsamen Verband - sofern der anglerfreundliche Positionen vertritt.

Gott sei Dank ist ja das Fischereirecht Ländersache. Und es gibt ja durchaus inzwischen anglerfreundliche(re) Gesetzgebungen (Brandenburg, Thüringen, S-H, M-V etc..), welche beweisen, dass die Positionen, welche bislang oft vom VDSF vertreten wurden, nicht stimmen (müssen).

Und auch manche Parteien bewegen sich in manchen Ländern gegen die restriktiven Wünsche der dortigen "Angler"verbände:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201519

Da aber niemand weiss, was Politikern in Bund oder in Europa noch alles so einfällt, um Angler zu gängeln, wäre ein gemeinsamer, starker, anglerfreundlicher Verband, der gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen kämpft (statt wie bisher oft der VDSF, Restriktionen auch noch zu fördern), sicher nicht schlecht.


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?*



Fleet schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen 2 Verbände?
> 
> Da gibt es doch genug Beispiele, die zeigen, dass es auch bei mehreren Verbänden klappen kann.
> 
> ...



So sieht's aus! Wenn 2 Verbände um die Mitglieder/Vereine buhlen, dann muss sich jeder Verein bemühen "anglerfreundlicher" als der andere zu sein!

Und wenn die Fusion nicht klappt, weil man sich bei Streitpunkten wie unter anderem
*DAV: will hauptamtliche Präsidumsmitglieder
VDSF: nur ehrenamtliche*
dann muss man es ganz einfach lassen. Davon geht die Welt auch nicht unter. Man(n) geht schließlich auch keine Fusion mit einer Frau einer, deren Interessen komplett anders liegen. (also länger als die Nacht nach der Weihnachtsfeier).
Mit eMail-Bombardement, Foren-Diskussionen und ständiger Kritik am VDSf erreicht man keine Fusion, eher das Gegenteil.

Wenn der VDSF so mistig ist, wie er hier verkauft wird, dann sollen doch alle Vereine zum DAV gehen, dann hat sich die Sache VDSF erledigt und der DAV ist unser einziger Verband. Hab ich nix dagegen, wenn auch im Westen etwas Ostalgie verbreitet wird. ##
Andersrum natürlich genauso, wenn der VDSF dem DAV alle Mitglieder abluchst ... tja, dann gibt es halt einen gemeinsamen VDSF-Verband.
Natürliche Selektion eben #:

Ein gemeinsamer VDSF + DAV - Verband würde nur funktionieren, wenn man die Vorstände beider in den Skat drückt und mit komplett neuem Personal neu anfängt oder die alten Vorstände nach der Fusion möglichst schnell "ausscheiden".
Die interne Einstellung der derzeitigen Vorstände "ihren Posten zubehalten" und den "Ossis bzw. Wessis" nix zu gönnen, wiegt doch nun viel mehr als die gemeinsame Vertretung von Anglerinteressen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?*



> So sieht's aus! Wenn 2 Verbände um die Mitglieder/Vereine buhlen, dann muss sich jeder Verein bemühen "anglerfreundlicher" als der andere zu sein!


Sehe ich auch so!

Wenn da nicht - wie von mir ja schon angesprochen - die Geschichte mit Bundes/Europapolitik wäre. Bei denen sicherlich ein starker, anglerfreundlicher Verband, der gegen (weitere) gesetzliche Restritkionen kämpft, sinnvoll sein könnte..



> Ein gemeinsamer VDSF + DAV - Verband würde nur funktionieren, wenn man die Vorstände beider in den Skat drückt und mit komplett neuem Personal neu anfängt oder die alten Vorstände nach der Fusion möglichst schnell "ausscheiden".


In die Richtung denke ich auch..

Und wenn *vorher* klar geklärt wird, welche Politik einer solcher gemeinsamer Verband dann real verfolgen will (mehr oder weniger gesetzliche Restriktionen). 

Alle Angler haben schlicht ein Recht, das  zu erfahren.

Und daher werden wir schlicht weiter fragen, bohren und diskutieren...



> Mit eMail-Bombardement, Foren-Diskussionen und ständiger Kritik am VDSf erreicht man keine Fusion, eher das Gegenteil.


Möglich, aber besser kein gemeinsamer Verband als einer, der nicht aktiv gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen kämpft sondern diese sogar noch (wie heute der VDSF in weiten Teilen) unterstützt!

Und wenn man sieht, wie hier seitens des VDSF trotz der vielen offenen Fragen eine nach ALLEN Aussagen gut funktionierende 12er-Kommission abgesetzt wird, um das in der Hand des geschäftsführenden Präsidiums zu lassen, dann fragt man sich einfach schon, ob die wirklich wie zu Beginng der Verhandlungen von allen gesagt, eine gleichberechtigte Fusion zum Wohle der Angler gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen  wollen (das VDSF-Präsidium, wie gesagt, nicht alle im VDSF!). 

Oder ob es da nicht vielleicht eher drum geht, sich einfach schnell mal den DAV einzuverleiben, um einen lästigen Mitbewerber loszuwerden. 
Und wenn das nicht klappt wie gewünscht, die Fusion dann an die Wand zu fahren...


----------



## antonio (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?*

einer fusion oder dergleichen bräuchte es nicht, wenn unter vielen anglern nicht so eine gleichgültigkeit oder interessenlosigkeit herrschen würde.
wenn sich alle ein wenig bewegen würden,gäbe es einen wechsel der meisten vereine zu dem verband, der eben der "bessere" ist.
aber hier kommt eben wieder theorie und praxis ins spiel.
die strukturen sind eben so verkrustet, daß sich da ohne nen gewaltigen schub vieler vieler angler nix bewegen wird.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?*

Da hast Du leider recht!!

Aber es gibt einen Leitfaden, wie sich die in Vereinen organisierten Angler gegen solche Dinge wehren und Änderungen herbeiführen können:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch-leitfaden.html

Genauso ist es sicher auch kein Fehler, wenn die Angler diese Informationen hier auch in ihren Vereinen und Verbänden verbreiten und konkret nachfragen (in DAV wie VDSF!!), was da nun eigentlich los ist bezüglich der Fusion.

Nur Unruhe stiften bringt Bewegung!


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn da nicht - wie von mir ja schon angesprochen - die Geschichte mit Bundes/Europapolitik wäre. Bei denen sicherlich ein starker, anglerfreundlicher Verband, der gegen (weitere) gesetzliche Restritkionen kämpft, sinnvoll sein könnnte..


Das ist klar ... uns und denen auch. Aber wenn halt abgewogen wird, seinen Posten (mit sämlichten Privilegien, Vergütungen, Befriedigungen durch Machtausübung) aufzugeben, um zu einen Verein zu fusionieren, von dem man altersbedingt sowieso nicht mehr allzuviel hat (weil es ja auch wieder Jahre dauern wird, bis ein gemeinsamer Verband mal Ergebnisse gegen den Gesetzgeber vorzeigen kann), dann wird die Meinung der Amtsinhaber eher bei status quo liegen.

Die "alten Säcke" sind da halt unflexibel. Mit einem Generationenwechsel wäre allen Anglern sehr geholfen. Allerdings will's wahrscheinlich nicht mal einer machen. Wenn ich unseren Kreis-Vorstand angucke ... der müsste schon unter Denkmalschutz stehen und wenn gefragt wird, ob nicht mal ein jüngerer mit im Vorstand arbeiten will ... tja ... nur Schulter zucken #c. Wer hat schon Lust sich ständig mit Nabu, Fischereibehörden etc. abzugeben. 

Na wenn wir in paar Jahren dann einen grünen Bundeskanzler haben, müssen wir uns keine Sorgen um einen gemeinsamen Verband machen. Da werden wir dann eh in einer Untergruppe des Vogelschutzbundes zwangsorganisiert und dürfen 2 mal im Jahr ans Gewässer gehen ... allerdings nur, wenn da einen Monat vorher kein marmorierter Grün-Amsel-Buntspecht mit Depressionen im Umkreis von 10km gesehen wurde.


----------



## ivo (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?*



Fleet schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen 2 Verbände?
> 
> Da gibt es doch genug Beispiele, die zeigen, dass es auch bei mehreren Verbänden klappen kann.
> 
> ...




|good:


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?*

@ dEmOhAmStEr3d
Puuuuh - Du bist vielleicht pessimistisch...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3127804&postcount=10

Da das aber alles als "worst case" nicht von der Hand zu weisen ist, umso wichtiger ist es heute schon, dass die Angler in ihren Verbänden und Vereinen Unruhe machen, dass das eben nicht so kommt.

Und es gibt ja genügend positive Beispiele (x-fach genannt), wie in manchen Bundesländern da inzwischen selbst Gesetzgeber und Naturschutzverbände anglerfreundlicher agieren als "Angler"verbände!!!!

Darauf muss man aufmerksam machen und die auch "gesetzteren Damen und Herren" in den Vorständen zur Bewegung zwingen.. 

Habe extra vorsichtig formuliert, wobei ich dabei schon grinsen musste:


> Wenn ich unseren Kreis-Vorstand angucke ... der müsste schon unter Denkmalschutz stehen


----------



## antonio (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?*

das problem ist eben, daß viele nur schimpfen usw , aber wenn es dann konkret wird mal selbst was mit anzupacken, dann sieht man von denjenigen nichts mehr.
und so bleibt eben alles beim alte, weil jeder nur seine ruhe haben will.
erst wenn dann einschränkungen kommen, die diejenigen dann selbst richtig spüren, denken diese dann vielleicht um.
dann ist es aber meist zu spät.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?*

Genau deswegen nehme ich es auf mich, als "Wadenbeisser" oder sonstwie als Störer beurteilt zu werden.

Diese Infos müssen raus in alle Vereine/Verbände, es muss Unruhe entstehen.

Nur so kann sich - wenn überhaupt - etwas ändern..


----------



## antonio (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?*

Zitat:

"Die "alten Säcke" sind da halt unflexibel. Mit einem Generationenwechsel wäre allen Anglern sehr geholfen. Allerdings will's wahrscheinlich nicht mal einer machen. Wenn ich unseren Kreis-Vorstand angucke ... der müsste schon unter Denkmalschutz stehen und wenn gefragt wird, ob nicht mal ein jüngerer mit im Vorstand arbeiten will ... tja ... nur Schulter zucken . Wer hat schon Lust sich ständig mit Nabu, Fischereibehörden etc. abzugeben."


am alter würde ich das nicht festmachen, sondern an der qualität der arbeit derer.
und genau das ist das problem alle schimpfen und keiner tut was.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?*

Siehe auch mal hier:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...e.html?mosmsg=Artikel+erfolgreich+gespeichert.

Vorschlag daraus:


> *Andererseits:*
> Wie bei der 12er - Kommission jeder feststellen konnte, gibt es durchaus vernünftige Leute auf beiden Seiten, die miteinander können - in der Arbeit wie auch persönlich.
> 
> Was spricht denn nun dagegen, wenn man aus einer solchen Kommission zuerst einmal eine Art gemeinsames "Außenminísterium" bildet, das im Bund und in Europa *in gemeinsamer Arbeit die Interessen der Angler vertritt *.
> ...



Das wäre ein erster, schnell und unkompliziert umzusetzender Schritt - wenn das VDSF-Präsidium nicht seinen Teil der 12er-Kommission entmachtet hätte - siehe Eingangsposting im Thread hier..
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3127716&postcount=1

Und es wäre auch nur logisch so allen zu zeigen, dass man wirklich in beiden Verbänden die gleiche, anglerfreundliche Zielrichtung verfolgt - wenn man das wirklich so will. Scheinbar sind aber Verbandsfunktionäre nicht willens oder in der Lage, so etwas einfaches schnell hinzukriegen..

So bleibt bei der leidigen Fusionsgeschichte nur der schale Geschmack von Macht- und Postenkämpfen - bei allen Seiten..


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ dEmOhAmStEr3d
> Puuuuh - Du bist vielleicht pessimistisch...
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3127804&postcount=10


Da hast du vollkommen . In vielen Dingen zu pessimistisch.
Aber ernsthaft: Liegt einfach am Beruf ... als Softwareprogrammierer *musst* du immer vom "worst case" ausgehen. Also vom maximal dämlichen User (der deineserachtens garantiert im VDSF-Vorstand sitzt) mit der minimalen Hardware.
Irgendwo färbt diese Einstellung ab :q



			
				dEmO schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich unseren Kreis-Vorstand angucke ... der müsste schon unter Denkmalschutz stehen


Aber bitte nicht respektlos verstehen! Wenn ich daran denke, dass die "Alten" einen Großteil ihrer restlichen Zeit in irgendwelchen Zinnober mit Behörden, Umweltverbänden, Vereinszickereien, Pachtverträgen ... investieren. 
*HUT AB!*
Die könnten auch daheim auf ihrem Sofa chillen und ihnen der Rest der (Angler-)Welt egal sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?*



> Also vom maximal dämlichen User (der deineserachtens garantiert im VDSF-Vorstand sitzt) mit der minimalen Hardware.


Würde ich so nicht gänzlich abstreiten..

Aber genauso wie es auch im DAV Vorgänge und Leute gibt, die man kritisch betrachten muss, gibt es beim VDSF eben auch anglerfreundliche Leute.

Die 12er-Kommission hat das bewiesen in einer nach allen Aussagen eben  fachlich wie persönlich guten Zusammenarbeit. Davon zeugt ja auch das gemeinsam erarbeitete Grundsatzpapier, was dann auf einmal zur DAV-"Wunschliste" umdefiniert wurde..

Umso unverständlicher ist für mich die Absetzung des VDSF-Teiles der Kommission (bzw. verständlich nur dann, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass eben das VDSF-Präsidium lieber einen anglerfeindlichen Kurs weiterfahren will und dann lieber die Fusioon platzen lässt).

Daher ja auch mein Vorschlag aus dem Posting über Deinem..


----------



## antonio (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?*



dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> Da hast du vollkommen . In vielen Dingen zu pessimistisch.
> Aber ernsthaft: Liegt einfach am Beruf ... als Softwareprogrammierer *musst* du immer vom "worst case" ausgehen. Also vom maximal dämlichen User (der deineserachtens garantiert im VDSF-Vorstand sitzt) mit der minimalen Hardware.
> Irgendwo färbt diese Einstellung ab :q
> 
> ...



genau und da steckt eben auch viel arbeit dahinter.
meiner meinung nach ein grund warum es keiner machen/besser machen will.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?*



> Aber bitte nicht respektlos verstehen! Wenn ich daran denke, dass die "Alten" einen Großteil ihrer restlichen Zeit in irgendwelchen Zinnober mit Behörden, Umweltverbänden, Vereinszickereien, Pachtverträgen ... investieren.
> HUT AB!
> Die könnten auch daheim auf ihrem Sofa chillen und ihnen der Rest der (Angler-)Welt egal sein.



*Das unterschreibe ich sofort auch!*

ABER:
Wie es in beiden Verbänden unterschiedliche Funktionäre gibt, ist es halt auch in den Vereinen.

Auf der einen Seite die, welche wirklich positiv für Angler arbeiten wollen und das auch aktiv tun (*und dazu mein größter Respekt an all diese, unabhängig davon ob, und wenn ja welchem Verband sie angehören*).

Aber es gibt halt auf der anderen Seite auch die "Berufsfunktionäre"  und "Pöstchensammler"....

Mein Vater war über 30 Jahre lang Bürgermeister.
Das Problem gibts ja nicht nur in Angelvereinen, sondern grundsätzlich in allen Vereinen, Verbänden und Parteien.

Die Theorie meines Vaters war, dass diese "Pöstchensammler" zu Hause in der Familie, bei Frau und Kind oder auch in ihrem Beruf nichts zu sagen haben und sich deswegen sich anderswo (also  z. B. in Parteien, Vereinen und Verbänden) wichtig machen müssen..

Die Beurteilung, um welche Art der Funktionäre es sich bei den Aktiven bei den Vorgängen um die Fusion handelt, überlasse ich jedem Einzelnen gerne selber..


Denn mit etwas gutem Willen aller Seiten wirklich etwas für Angler erreichen zu wollen, könnte das folgende ja schon lange Wirklichkeit sein:


> *Andererseits:*
> Wie bei der 12er - Kommission jeder feststellen konnte, gibt es durchaus vernünftige Leute auf beiden Seiten, die miteinander können - in der Arbeit wie auch persönlich.
> 
> Was spricht denn nun dagegen, wenn man aus einer solchen Kommission zuerst einmal eine Art gemeinsames "Außenminísterium" bildet, das im Bund und in Europa *in gemeinsamer Arbeit die Interessen der Angler vertritt *.
> ...



Da dies wirklich einfach und schnell zu machen wäre, stellt sich mir dann die Frage:
1.: Fehlt es am gemeinsamen Willen?
2.: Fehlt es am gemeinsamen Können? 
3.: Oder fehlt es doch an gemeinsamen Zielen?

Sollte das letztere der Fall sein, kann es für Angler nur gut sein, wenn die Fusion nicht kommt.

Um wenigstens einen offen anglerfreundlichen "Angler"verband zu erhalten....


----------



## RheinBarbe (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?*

Och nicht noch so einen VDSF-Hetzkampanien-Thread....|gaehn:

Das ist doch mittlerweile schon nicht mehr normal und bringt doch sowieso nichts, außer den VDSF in schlechtes Licht zu rücken und Leute gegen den VDSF aufzubringen. #d


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Daher ja auch mein Vorschlag aus dem Posting über Deinem..


Man sollte einen Semaphor pro Thread einführen . Du schreibst ja schneller, als ich lesen kann ^^.



> Wie bei der 12er - Kommission jeder feststellen konnte, gibt es durchaus vernünftige Leute auf beiden Seiten, die miteinander können - in der Arbeit wie auch persönlich.
> 
> Was spricht denn nun dagegen, wenn man aus einer solchen Kommission zuerst einmal eine Art gemeinsames "Außenminísterium" bildet, das im Bund und in Europa in gemeinsamer Arbeit die Interessen der Angler vertritt .
> Und den Landesverbänden hilft bei der Arbeit in den jeweiligen Ländern, beim Kampf gegen unsinnige Gesetzgebung?
> ...



Jetzt lass die Allgemein - Spitze gegen den VDSF ansich noch weg, denn damit tust du den vernünftigen Leuten des VDSF unrecht.
Sonst natürlich eine gute Idee! #6 Und wenn die 12er Kommission dann ein paar Jährchen erfolgreich zusammen arbeitet, kann man diese ja gleich in den neuen Vorstand integrieren. Vielleicht war das ja die Angst von Herr Mohnert, dass sich die 12er Kommission als zu erfolgreich und kompromissbereit zeigt, und er dem neuen Verband dann nicht im Alleingang seinen Stempel aufdrücken kann.



> Die Theorie meines Vaters war, dass diese "Pöstchensammler" zu Hause in der Familie, bei Frau und Kind oder auch in ihrem Beruf nichts zu sagen haben und sich deswegen sich anderswo (also z. B. in Parteien, Vereinen und Verbänden) wichtig machen müssen..


Anglerboard-Redakteur, Foren-Administrator, SPD-Ehrenmitglied, Chefkoch der Anglerboard-Gerüchteküche .. ähmm ... *versteck* 
Das mag sicher für einige gelten. Aber zu pauschalisieren "Posteninhaber = private Null" wollen wir uns mal nicht anmaßen.



> Da stellt sich mir dann die Frage:
> Fehlt es am Willen?
> Am Können?
> Oder an gemeinsamen Zielen?
> ...


Sowas in der Art hab ich vorhin überlegt:

Wer hat denn überhaupt die Initiative ergriffen, dass seit paar Jahren ernsthaft verhandelt wird? Hätte man doch viel eher machen können.
Hat vllt. die Basis der Verbände das Präsidium dazu genötigt und diese versuchen nun, durch Forderungen, bei denen sie von vornherein wissen, dass sie nie erfüllt werden wollen/können, die Verhandlungen auf diesem Weg platzen zu lassen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?*



> Jetzt lass die Allgemein - Spitze gegen den VDSF ansich noch weg, denn damit tust du den vernünftigen Leuten des VDSF unrecht.


Das hat der VDSF durch seine allgemeine Politik schlicht nicht anders verdient.

Aber nicht umsonst habe ich gerade auch in diesem Thread mehrfach erwähnt, dass es auf beiden Seiten zu kritisieren gibt, ebenso wie auf beiden Seiten vernünftige Leute.
In DAV und VDSF.

Ebenso klar ist aber auch, dass die Politik, die vom DAV-Bund offen und offiziell vertreten wird, eben deutlich anglerfreundlicher ist bis jetzt die vom VDSF.




> Vielleicht war das ja die Angst von Herr Mohnert, dass sich die 12er Kommission als zu erfolgreich und kompromissbereit zeigt, und er dem neuen Verband dann nicht im Alleingang seinen Stempel aufdrücken kann.


Das trifft ja meine Spekulation aus dem Eingangsposting hier ziemlich auf den Punkt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3127716&postcount=1



> Das mag sicher für einige gelten. Aber zu pauschalisieren "Posteninhaber = private Null" wollen wir uns mal nicht anmaßen.


Auch deswegen habe ich das ausdrücklich differenziert und klar gesagt, dass es da halt beides gibt..


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?*



> Hat vllt. die Basis der Verbände das Präsidium dazu genötigt und diese versuchen nun, durch Forderungen, bei denen sie von vornherein wissen, dass sie nie erfüllt werden wollen/können, die Verhandlungen auf diesem Weg platzen zu lassen?


Beim DAV ist eine Fusion mit klar anglerfreundlichen Richtlinien der Wunsch des Bundesvorstandes.

Und ebenso klar, dass es seitens des DAV keine Fusion geben wird, wenn diese anglerfreundlichen Richtlinien nicht festgeschrieben werden (es sei denn, sie handeln gegen ihre öffentlichen Ausagen (auch mehrfach hier im Forum und und im Magazin))..

Was beim VDSF abgeht oder abging, kann man eh nur spekulieren..


----------



## Honeyball (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?*



RheinBarbe schrieb:


> Och nicht noch so einen VDSF-Hetzkampanien-Thread....|gaehn:
> 
> Das ist doch mittlerweile schon nicht mehr normal und bringt doch sowieso nichts, außer den VDSF in schlechtes Licht zu rücken und Leute gegen den VDSF aufzubringen. #d


Statt solchermaßen zu pauschalisieren, würden ein paar Pro-VdSF-Argumente Deinem Ansinnen sicher eher gerecht werden. Aber die sind leider sehr schwer zu finden:m


----------



## RheinBarbe (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Statt solchermaßen zu pauschalisieren, würden ein paar Pro-VdSF-Argumente Deinem Ansinnen sicher eher gerecht werden. Aber die sind leider sehr schwer zu finden:m


Der ganze Bericht im Eröffnungsposting "Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?" basiert doch nur auf einer Spekulation eines Einzelnen, der doch eh als _"Hetzerpräsident"_ (Sorry Thomas, aber ist nun mal so) gilt.

Mich interessiert das ganze Thema eigentlich nicht wirklich, ich geh im Januar zum Fressnapf, lege 30 Euro auf den Tisch, bekomme meinen Gewässerjahresschein und gehe angeln. Denke die Masse handhabt dies ebenso, anstatt immerzu probieren Politik zu machen.


----------



## antonio (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?*



RheinBarbe schrieb:


> Der ganze Bericht im Eröffnungsposting "Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?" basiert doch nur auf einer Spekulation eines Einzelnen, der doch eh als _"Hetzerpräsident"_ (Sorry Thomas, aber ist nun mal so) gilt.
> 
> Mich interessiert das ganze Thema eigentlich nicht wirklich, ich geh im Januar zum Fressnapf, lege 30 Euro auf den Tisch, bekomme meinen Gewässerjahresschein und gehe angeln. Denke die Masse handhabt dies ebenso, anstatt immerzu probieren Politik zu machen.



und wenn dann eines tages die bedingungen für das angeln so besch..... sind, daß es sich nicht mehr lohnt oder das angeln nur noch einer kleinen gruppe offensteht und du nicht dazugehörst, ist das geschrei ganz groß.
frei nach dem motto "immer machen lassen mich betriffts ja erst mal nicht"

wo das hinführt sieht man in einigen bl.

antonio


----------



## ivo (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?*

Ja nur das solche Angelvertreter auch an Gesetzen beteiligt sind die unsere Interessen betreffen. Wie die Gesetze im VDSF-Verbänden aussehen wurde ja schon häufigst diskutiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?*

Es ist halt so, man kann (und soll!!) niemanden zwingen, sich für Angelpolitik zu interessieren..

Wenn das bei RheinBarbe so ist, muss man das halt akzeptieren!
Ich mache das jedenfalls..

Das Gute:
Es braucht nemand hier zu lesen, dens nicht interessiert.

Solange pro Stunde seit Eröffnung des Threads ca. 100 Leute das hier aber mitverfolgen, scheint immerhin ein gewisses Interesse an der Diskussion zu bestehen - und das ist auch gut so, wie ein Politiker mal zu sagen pflegte....


----------



## RheinBarbe (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?*



antonio schrieb:


> und wenn dann eines tages die bedingungen für das angeln so besch..... sind, daß es sich nicht mehr lohnt oder das angeln nur noch einer kleinen gruppe offensteht und du nicht dazugehörst, ist das geschrei ganz groß.
> frei nach dem motto "immer machen lassen mich betriffts ja erst mal nicht"
> 
> wo das hinführt sieht man in einigen bl.
> ...


Sich an solchen worst-worst-case Szenarien aufzuziehen ist doch völlig daneben. Ich fange ja jetzt auch nicht an einen Bunker zu bauen und diesen mit Konservendosen vollzustopfen, falls irgendwann mal China einen atomaren Angriff auf Europa durchführen sollte. #d


----------



## antonio (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?*

das ist deine meinung und die akzeptiere ich auch.
aber die praxis hat eben bewiesen, daß es immer besch.... für das angeln wird,wenn man sich nicht wehrt bzw keine lobby hat, die gegen immer mehr einschränkungen vorgeht.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?*

@RheinBarbe:
Da Du aus Rheinland-Pfalz bist, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe:
Grenzt am Rhein teilweise an Baden-Württemberg an.

Baden-Württemberg: 
Gesetzliches Nachtangelverbot, gewollt und unterstützt  durch den Verband (VDSF!).

Daher wechseln viele B-Wler einfach auf die andere Rheinseite zu euch, um nachts angeln zu können (gleicher Fluss, nur anderes Ufer).

Weil das nun einigen zu viel zu werden scheint, gibt es jetzt auch bei euch  in R-P Überlegungen, ein Nachtangelverbot einzuführen...

Da hast Du dann ganz direkt Auswirkungen falscher, anglerfeindlicher  Verbandsdpolitik "im Kleinen" auch ganz ohne "worst case" -Szenario..

Ausser es macht Dir nix, weil Du eh nicht nachts angeln willst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?*

Aber zurück zum eigentlichen Thema, der Fusion bzw. ob der VDSF (bzw. maßgebliche Teile) die bewusst platzen lassen wollen.

Es gibt ja eine einfache, schon beschriebene Möglichkeit, um das Gegenteil zu beweisen UND zudem allen Anglern die Angst zu nehmen, dass ein gemeinsamer Verband nicht gewollte Angelpolitik betreibt. 

Wir wollen ja schliesslich nicht nur destruktiv sein und nur auf die Verbände oder Funktionäre schimpfen, wir liefern ja gleich einen konstruktiven Vorschlag mit:


> > Wie bei der 12er - Kommission jeder feststellen konnte, gibt es durchaus vernünftige Leute auf beiden Seiten, die miteinander können - in der Arbeit wie auch persönlich.
> >
> > Was spricht denn nun dagegen, wenn man aus einer solchen Kommission zuerst einmal eine Art gemeinsames "Außenminísterium" bildet, das im Bund und in Europa *in gemeinsamer Arbeit die Interessen der Angler vertritt *.
> > Und den Landesverbänden hilft bei der Arbeit in den jeweiligen Ländern, beim Kampf gegen unsinnige Gesetzgebung?
> ...



Es gibt ja vor den meisten Ehen auch eine Verlobungszeit, um zu sehen ob das klappen kann - wieso also nicht daran einfach ein Beispiel nehmen??


----------



## sp!nner (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und auch manche Parteien bewegen sich in manchen Ländern gegen die  restriktiven Wünsche der dortigen "Angler"verbände:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201519
> 
> Da aber niemand weiss, was Politikern in Bund oder in Europa noch alles  so einfällt, um Angler zu gängeln, wäre ein gemeinsamer, starker,  anglerfreundlicher Verband, der gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen kämpft  (statt wie bisher oft der VDSF, Restriktionen auch noch zu fördern),  sicher nicht schlecht.


  Das entspricht leider der Tatsache das der eigene Verband *gegen* seine  Mitglieder (Angler) schafft! #q
  Ein guter Grund sich auf eine Fusion zu freuen wo sich was ändert, für  UNS ins Gute! |rolleyes



RheinBarbe schrieb:


> Mich interessiert das ganze Thema eigentlich nicht wirklich, ich geh im  Januar zum Fressnapf, lege 30 Euro auf den Tisch, bekomme meinen  Gewässerjahresschein und gehe angeln. Denke die Masse handhabt dies  ebenso, anstatt immerzu probieren Politik zu machen.


 Würde gerne mit ansehn wenn Jemand plötzlich zu dir sagt..
 Vereinsbeitritt kostet dich 350€ (wenn denn mal rein kommst aus der Warteliste!), *Jahreskarte* für 2-3 Tümpel dann 250€, Mitgliedsbeitrag Jährlich 50€.. 30 Arbeitsstunden usw... 



antonio schrieb:


> und wenn dann eines tages die bedingungen für das  angeln so besch..... sind, daß es sich nicht mehr lohnt oder das angeln  nur noch einer kleinen gruppe offensteht und du nicht dazugehörst, ist  das geschrei ganz groß.
> frei nach dem motto "immer machen lassen mich betriffts ja erst mal  nicht"
> 
> wo das hinführt sieht man in einigen bl.
> ...


So siehts aus, dazu zähle ich dann gerne obrigen Poster! :c



ivo schrieb:


> Ja nur das solche Angelvertreter auch an Gesetzen beteiligt sind die unsere Interessen betreffen. Wie die Gesetze im VDSF-Verbänden aussehen wurde ja schon häufigst diskutiert.


AMEN!  #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?*



> Das entspricht leider der Tatsache das der eigene Verband *gegen* seine Mitglieder (Angler) schafft!


Das ist so falsch:
Mitglieder im Verband sind nicht die Angler, sondern die Vereine!

Die Angler sind sozusgen "Zwangsmitglieder" wenn ihr Verein in einem Verband ist - das ist wie bei der IHK...

Und das ist aber auch einer der grundlegenden Unterschiede zwischen VDSF und DAV:
Der VDSF will nur die Interessen seiner Mitglieder (=Vereine) vertreten - da gibts durchaus welche, die das Nachtangelverbot wollen (weil ihnen z. B. Karpfenangler ein Dorn im Auge sind oder weil sie meinen, nachts nicht kontrollieren zu wollen..)..

Der DAV will dagegen die Interessen der Angler vertreten (und da gibts wohl kaum einen, der für ein Nachtangelverbot wäre), am liebsten natürlich wenn die Angler trotzdem im Verein/Verband auch organisiert wären..

Siehe dazu auch die Antworten der Präsidenten der beiden Verbände auf unsere Fragen, aus denen das auch klar hervorgeht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201237

Und genau wegen solcher in meinen Augen gravierender grundsätzlicher Unterschiede bei den beiden Verbänden, wäre wie oben von mir angeregt, eine vorherige "Verlobungszeit"  mit praktischer gemeinsamer Arbeit für die Angler sicherlich sinnvoll, damit man dann sehen kann, in welche Richtung das dann wirklich geht....


----------



## antonio (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?*

in manchen dav-landesverbänden kann man auch einzelmitglied werden, also nicht nur über nen verein.
aber zum überwiegenden teil ist es so, daß man über seinen verein dann mitglied im verband wird.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?*



> in manchen dav-landesverbänden kann man auch einzelmitglied werden, also nicht nur über nen verein.


Ja.
Aber soweit ich weiss, überall da auch ohne Stimmrecht, so dass man da als Einzelmitglied seine angelpolitischen Vorstelllungen auch nur über einen Verein einbringen kann.....


----------



## Werner1 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Hallo,

also ich muss da auch mal ne Lanze für die "alten Säcke" brechen. die tun wenigstens was, ob uns nun passt oder nicht. jeder der hier die alten Säcke vertreiben will soll dies tun und in seinem Verein aktiv werden. Mit aktiv meine ich nicht in der JHV einen Kommentar abgeben sondern sich immer wieder einbringen Kandidieren, (auch beim arbeitseinsatz dabei sein) usw.

Sich nur hier Hinzustellen und von Machtgeilen Vorständen zu reden ist sehr einfach. Ich war selber mal in einem Vorstand und ich kann euch auch sagen das es nicht immer angenehm ist, vom Zeit- und Arbeitsaufwand mal ganz abgesehen.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Du hast vollkommen recht, weswegen ich das auch nicht pauschal behauptet, sondern entsprechend differenziert habe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3127835&postcount=20


----------



## Fischer am Inn (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Hallo,

nach meinen Erfahrungen ist es so, dass praktische alle Vereine Probleme haben, Personal für die Vereinsführung zu finden. Jeder, der bereit ist, die Aufgabe zu übernehmen, hat praktisch auch die Möglichkeit in eine verantwortliche Position zu kommen. 

Also nicht nur dauernd jammern sondern aktiv werden und sich einbringen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## F4M (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?*



RheinBarbe schrieb:


> Mich interessiert das ganze Thema eigentlich nicht wirklich, ich geh im Januar zum Fressnapf, lege 30 Euro auf den Tisch, bekomme meinen Gewässerjahresschein und gehe angeln. Denke die Masse handhabt dies ebenso, anstatt immerzu probieren Politik zu machen.


 
Sagen wir mal so, Dich interessiert das Thema noch nicht. Du kommst aus Diez, in Rheinland Pfalz ?
Da gibt es kein Nachtangelverbot...noch nicht.
Aber meines Wissens gibt es in der Pfalz bereits Erwägungen auch ein Nachtangelverbot einzuführen. Warum ? Weil mittlerweile eine sehr hohe Zahl im VDSF organisierte BW Angler zusätzlich eine Pfälzer Staatskarte kaufen um auf der anderen Rheinseite auch nachts fischen zu dürfen, und so das nächtliche Angleraufkommen in der Pfalz sich stark erhöhte. Ich habe auch eine Pfälzer Staatskarte, nur um Nachts zu fischen.

Das VDSF Verbandsproblem wird Dich also, sozusagen über Nacht , früher oder später auch interessieren.


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?*



F4M schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so, Dich interessiert das Thema noch nicht. Du kommst aus Diez, in Rheinland Pfalz ?
> Da gibt es kein Nachtangelverbot...noch nicht.
> Aber meines Wissens gibt es in der Pfalz bereits Erwägungen auch ein Nachtangelverbot einzuführen. Warum ? Weil mittlerweile eine sehr hohe Zahl im VDSF organisierte BW Angler zusätzlich eine Pfälzer Staatskarte kaufen um auf der anderen Rheinseite auch nachts fischen zu dürfen, und so das nächtliche Angleraufkommen in der Pfalz sich stark erhöhte. Ich habe auch eine Pfälzer Staatskarte, nur um Nachts zu fischen.
> 
> Das VDSF Verbandsproblem wird Dich also, sozusagen über Nacht , früher oder später auch interessieren.



Wenn ihr jetzt schon über Nachtangelverbote nachdenkt,weil zu viele Leute angeln, wie stellt ihr euch denn das vor, wenn man bald überall ohne Fischereischein wie in Brandenburg angeln darf?
In Brandenburg hat sich die Zahl der Angler seit der Einführung der Fischereiabgabemarke ohne Prüfung 2006 mehr als verdoppelt!
Wenn dann noch mehr Leute angeln, gibt es dann überall Nachtangelverbote oder für Gewässer sogar tagsüber? :c

_Edit: Vierteljahresscheines -> Einführung der Fischereiabgabemarke ohne Prüfung_


----------



## antonio (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?*



dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> Wenn ihr jetzt schon über Nachtangelverbote nachdenkt,weil zu viele Leute angeln, wie stellt ihr euch denn das vor, wenn man bald überall ohne Fischereischein wie in Brandenburg angeln darf?
> In Brandenburg hat sich die Zahl der Angler seit der Einführung 2006 des Vierteljahresscheines mehr als verdoppelt!
> Wenn dann noch mehr Leute angeln, gibt es dann überall Nachtangelverbote oder für Gewässer sogar tagsüber? :c



erstens gehts hier nicht um schein oder nichtschein.
zweitens kommst du hier mit zahlen, die du selber für unwahr hältst und hier jetzt als fakt hinstellst.
und drittens ist die begründung der verbände, die das nachtangelverbot eingeführt haben in sich nicht schlüssig.
wenn die begründung lautet man habe kein personal um nachts zu kontrollieren, kann ich nur lachen.
wenn nachts nicht kontrolliert werden kann, na dann geh ich doch nachts angeln, kann doch sowieso keiner kommen zum kontrollieren.

antonio


----------



## RheinBarbe (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?*



F4M schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so, Dich interessiert das Thema noch nicht. Du kommst aus Diez, in Rheinland Pfalz ?
> Da gibt es kein Nachtangelverbot...noch nicht.
> Aber meines Wissens gibt es in der Pfalz bereits Erwägungen auch ein Nachtangelverbot einzuführen. Warum ? Weil mittlerweile eine sehr hohe Zahl im VDSF organisierte BW Angler zusätzlich eine Pfälzer Staatskarte kaufen um auf der anderen Rheinseite auch nachts fischen zu dürfen, und so das nächtliche Angleraufkommen in der Pfalz sich stark erhöhte. Ich habe auch eine Pfälzer Staatskarte, nur um Nachts zu fischen.
> 
> Das VDSF Verbandsproblem wird Dich also, sozusagen über Nacht , früher oder später auch interessieren.


Ja und nein. Ich wohne in Diez, Rheinland-Pfalz (Grenzstadt zu Hessen), angele aber zu 99% in Hessen am Rhein (ein Klick auf mein Profil hätte genügt ).

Zu dem Nachtangelkram, betrifft mich wirklich nicht. Ich/wir fahren am Vormittag ans Wasser, bräunen uns den Ranzen, hören Radio, bestellen um 18 Uhr ne Pizza ans Wasser und packen dann vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit zusammen.

Wenn es ein Nachtangelverbot gibt, dann ist doch wohl auch begründet (Bsp. zuviel Müll hinterlassen, zuviel illegales zelten, offenes Feuer, Lärmbelästigungen, Unfälle, Pöbelein,...).


----------



## antonio (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?*



RheinBarbe schrieb:


> Ja und nein. Ich wohne in Diez, Rheinland-Pfalz (Grenzstadt zu Hessen), angele aber zu 99% in Hessen am Rhein (ein Klick auf mein Profil hätte genügt ).
> 
> Zu dem Nachtangelkram, betrifft mich wirklich nicht. Ich/wir fahren am Vormittag ans Wasser, bräunen uns den Ranzen, hören Radio, bestellen um 18 Uhr ne Pizza ans Wasser und packen dann vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit zusammen.
> 
> Wenn es ein Nachtangelverbot gibt, dann ist doch wohl auch begründet (Bsp. zuviel Müll hinterlassen, zuviel illegales zelten, offenes Feuer, Lärmbelästigungen, Unfälle, Pöbelein,...).



und das ganze landesweit?
ne du da stimmt ne formel nicht.
eine der "offiziellen begründungen" steht weiter oben.

antonio


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Sicher gibt es Leute die ihren Müll dalassen. Nicht nur Angler. . . .
Zelten und baden tun auch nicht nur Angler . . .
Dass sich Angler durch Lärm belästigt fühlen ist klar und angepöbelt wurden sicher auch schon welche nachts.

Aber Angler meiden doch meist die Stellen wo so etwas passiert.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Und das Problem mit den Anglern gibts dann nur in Baden-Württemberg (weils sonst ja kein gesetzliches Nachtangelverbot gibt)?

Also sind die Angler in B-W noch schlechtere  Menschen als Angler ohnehin schon????

Auch ne Sichtweise - nicht meine...



> wie stellt ihr euch denn das vor, wenn man bald überall ohne Fischereischein wie in Brandenburg angeln darf?


Nicht ohne Schein, den muss auch jeder haben, ohne Prüfung!



> In Brandenburg hat sich die Zahl der Angler seit der Einführung 2006 des Vierteljahresscheines mehr als verdoppelt!


Sowas gibts nicht in Brandenburg. 
Da kriegt man nach Zahlung der Fischereiabgabe ohne Prüfung einen Schein, der es ermöglicht Karten an Gewässern zu erwerben zum reinen Friedfischangeln...

Und das ist doch klasse:
Je mehr Angler, desto wichtiger für Gesellschaft und Politik, desto besser für Verbände..


Davon ab zeigen solche Beispiele ja nur, wie anglerfeindlich sich mancher Verband verhält.

Aber zurück zum eigentlichen Thema, der Fusion bzw. ob der VDSF (bzw. maßgebliche Teile) die bewusst platzen lassen wollen.

Es gibt ja eine einfache, schon beschriebene Möglichkeit, um das Gegenteil zu beweisen UND zudem allen Anglern die Angst zu nehmen, dass ein gemeinsamer Verband nicht gewollte Angelpolitik betreibt. 

Wir wollen ja schliesslich nicht nur destruktiv sein und nur auf die Verbände oder Funktionäre schimpfen, wir liefern ja gleich einen konstruktiven Vorschlag mit:


> > Wie bei der 12er - Kommission jeder feststellen konnte, gibt es durchaus vernünftige Leute auf beiden Seiten, die miteinander können - in der Arbeit wie auch persönlich.
> >
> > Was spricht denn nun dagegen, wenn man aus einer solchen Kommission zuerst einmal eine Art gemeinsames "Außenminísterium" bildet, das im Bund und in Europa *in gemeinsamer Arbeit die Interessen der Angler vertritt *.
> > Und den Landesverbänden hilft bei der Arbeit in den jeweiligen Ländern, beim Kampf gegen unsinnige Gesetzgebung?
> ...



Es gibt ja vor den meisten Ehen auch eine Verlobungszeit, um zu sehen ob das klappen kann - wieso also nicht daran einfach ein Beispiel nehmen??


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht ohne Schein, den muss auch jeder haben, ohne Prüfung!


In der Antwort von der Brandenburger Behörde, die du veröffentlich hast, ist die Rede von MIT Fischereischein und OHNE Fischereischein. Und die muss das doch wissen, schließlich sind ihre Antworten fehlerfrei und dürfen nicht hinterfragt werden 


> zu 1.) Eine getrennte Erfassung von Fischereiabgabemarken für "Friedfischangler" gegenüber den *Anglern mit Fischereischein*  ist nicht praktikabel und wird deshalb nicht gemacht. Wir haben also nur eine Zahl, die der erworbenen Fischereiabgabemarken insgesamt für alle Angler und auch Berufsfischer. (Letztere sind allerdings anzahlmäßig im Land sowieso bekannt.)
> seit dem Jahr 2007 ist die Anzahl der von Anglern erworbenen Fischereiabgabemarken kontinuierlich und mit einer jährlichen Steigerung von ca. 20 % gestiegen. Also ein deutlicher Zuwachs an Anglern.
> 
> zu 2.) seit Beginn 2008 bis Ende 2009 stieg die Anzahl der Personen (und das ist bemerkenswert), die eine Anglerprüfung abgelegt haben, um ca. 25 %!
> ...



Also heißt das Ding dann Vierteljahreabgabemarke oder wie lange gilt die überhaupt?

Fakt ist: Wenn weniger Angler angeln, gibt es weniger Müll. Wenn sich die Anzahl der ungeprüften Angler mit Abgabemarken, Vierteljahres-Fischereischeine oder was auch immer, verdoppelt .. gibt es noch mehr Müll, Belästigungen, Lärm, Lagerfeuer und Nachtangelverbote werden leider noch wahrscheinlicher.
Und da wird es auch egal sein, ob sich DAV, VDSF, ein gemeinsamer DAFV - Verband oder der Betriebsrat vom Nikolaus dagegen wehrt. Wenn die nächtliche ökologische Belastung des Gewässers durch Angler weiter zunimmt, wird das angedachte Pfälzer Nachtangelverbot kommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, Du willst scheinbar nur streiten - aber gerne, an mir scheitert eine Diskussion nicht, selbst wenn das hier jetzt OT ist:


			
				dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:
			
		

> In der Antwort von der Brandenburger Behörde, die du veröffentlich hast, ist die Rede von MIT Fischereischein und OHNE Fischereischein.





			
				Behörde Brandenburg schrieb:
			
		

> Eine getrennte Erfassung von Fischereiabgabemarken für "Friedfischangler" gegenüber den Anglern mit Fischereischein


Da steht nicht OHNE Fischereischein, sondern MIT Fischereiabgabemarke!!

Das hätte ich präsziser ausrdücken können, aber was gemeint sollte ja eigentlich jedem klar sein..



			
				dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:
			
		

> Also heißt das Ding dann Vierteljahreabgabemarke oder wie lange gilt die überhaupt?


Meines Wissens bis zu einem Jahr in verschiednen Staffelungen.
Und das heisst wie oben geschrieben: 
Fischereiabgabemarke



			
				dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:
			
		

> Und da wird es auch egal sein, ob sich DAV, VDSF, ein gemeinsamer DAFV - Verband oder der Betriebsrat vom Nikolaus dagegen wehrt. Wenn die nächtliche ökologische Belastung des Gewässers durch Angler weiter zunimmt, wird das angedachte Pfälzer Nachtangelverbot kommen.


Da ist zumindest die Politik schon weiter. 
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201519

Klare Aussage von Nils Schmid, Vorsitzender SPD Baden-Württemberg:
Es kann durchaus Gewässer geben, die besonders schützenswert sind.
Die kann man dann im Einzelfall nach entsprechender Prüfung und Beurteilung auch nachts sperren.
*Dann aber für  die gesamte Bevölkerung und nicht nur für Angler* (also auch für Vogelkundler, Spaziergänger etc.).

Solche Leute muss man unterstürzen und nicht "Angler"verbände, die auch noch Nachtangelverbote fordern.

Das kannst Du aber bitte zukünftig auch im passenden Thread diskutieren.

*Hier gehts ja um was anders:* 
Ob der VDSF die Fusion zumindest in Teilen bewusst torpedieren will und warum keine einfache Lösung angestrebt wird:

Aber zurück zum eigentlichen Thema, der Fusion bzw. ob der VDSF (bzw. maßgebliche Teile) die bewusst platzen lassen wollen.

Es gibt ja eine einfache, schon beschriebene Möglichkeit, um das Gegenteil zu beweisen UND zudem allen Anglern die Angst zu nehmen, dass ein gemeinsamer Verband nicht gewollte Angelpolitik betreibt. 

Wir wollen ja schliesslich nicht nur destruktiv sein und nur auf die Verbände oder Funktionäre schimpfen, wir liefern ja gleich einen konstruktiven Vorschlag mit:


> > Wie bei der 12er - Kommission jeder feststellen konnte, gibt es durchaus vernünftige Leute auf beiden Seiten, die miteinander können - in der Arbeit wie auch persönlich.
> >
> > Was spricht denn nun dagegen, wenn man aus einer solchen Kommission zuerst einmal eine Art gemeinsames "Außenminísterium" bildet, das im Bund und in Europa *in gemeinsamer Arbeit die Interessen der Angler vertritt *.
> > Und den Landesverbänden hilft bei der Arbeit in den jeweiligen Ländern, beim Kampf gegen unsinnige Gesetzgebung?
> ...



Es gibt ja vor den meisten Ehen auch eine Verlobungszeit, um zu sehen ob das klappen kann - wieso also nicht daran einfach ein Beispiel nehmen??


----------



## antonio (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

@dEmOhAmStEr3d

dann mußt du das angeln komplett verbieten verbieten auch tagsüber, dann gibts keinen müll.
achso da waren ja noch die badegäste usw. was machen wir mit denen?

und wie schon gesagt am müll liegst nicht.
dafür ist der pächter mit seinen kontrollen zuständig und nicht das land mit nachtangelverboten.
nach deiner meinung ists dann so wenn ein tümpel in hintertupfingen zugemüllt wird,weil man nicht in der lage ist ein funktionierendes kontrollsystem durchzusetzen,gibts ein landesweites nachtangelverbot.
ist irgendwie an den haaren herbeigezogen.

antonio


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, Du willst scheinbar nur streiten - aber gerne, an mir scheitert eine Diskussion nicht, selbst wenn das hier jetzt OT ist:


Ich streite überhaupt nicht gerne. Deshalb sage ich zur OT-Diskussion nichts mehr, da sowieso jedem klar ist, was bei mir und was bei dir gemeint war.



> Klare Aussage von Nils Schmid, Vorsitzender SPD Baden-Württemberg:
> Es kann durchaus Gewässer geben, die besonders schützenswert sind.
> Die kann man dann im Einzelfall nach entsprechender Prüfung und Beurteilung auch nachts sperren.


So die Meinung der SPD ...  halt ... EINES SPD-Mitglieds (Der Landesvorsitzende muss nicht immer die Partei hinter sich haben ... siehe Ypsilanti). Da diese mit starken Grünen koaliert und die Grünen eventuell sogar den Ministerpräsidenten stellen, kann sich jeder selbst ausrechnen, dass es sehr viele schützenswerte Gewässer geben wird, die dann zusätzlich noch tagsüber gesperrt werden. Dass das Nachtangelverbot unter Rot/Grün - Grün/Rot aufgehoben wird, glaube ich nicht ... aber irre mich da auch für die Ba-Wü-Angler gerne.

Gut, dass nur die Antwort auf *deinen* Vorstoß zur Politik.

und zurück zum Thema:

Ja, wie gesagt. Die Idee der 12er Kommission weiterzuführen ist ja nicht schlecht. Falls du noch irgendwo den Link einer Übersicht der Mitglieder hast, kannst du ihn ja mal bitte veröffentlichen.
Dass die Fusion aufgrund der bisher diskutierten Meinungsverschiedenheit nicht realistisch ist, haben wir festgestellt.

Ich muss jetzt "leider" erstmal ne Runde angeln *g*. Also halt die Diskussion hier schön am Laufen und lobe den VDSF nicht zu viel. 
Ich melde mich dann abends wieder und bin gespannt, noch ein paar Meinungen zu deinen Vorschlag zu lesen.

mfg,
dEmO #:


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



> und zurück zum Thema:


Sehr gut (und deswegen kommentiere ich Deine falschen Ansätze vorher zu B-W/Nachtangeln etc. auch nicht mehr hier..)


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Und damit man wieder den Bogen zum eigentlichen Thema kriegt:
Hier gehts darum, ob der VDSF die Fusion zumindest in Teilen bewusst torpedieren will und warum keine einfache Lösung angestrebt wird:

Es gibt ja eine einfache, schon beschriebene Möglichkeit, um das Gegenteil zu beweisen UND zudem allen Anglern die Angst zu nehmen, dass ein gemeinsamer Verband nicht gewollte Angelpolitik betreibt. 

Wir wollen ja schliesslich nicht nur destruktiv sein und nur auf die Verbände oder Funktionäre schimpfen, wir liefern ja gleich einen konstruktiven Vorschlag mit:


> > Wie bei der 12er - Kommission jeder feststellen konnte, gibt es durchaus vernünftige Leute auf beiden Seiten, die miteinander können - in der Arbeit wie auch persönlich.
> >
> > Was spricht denn nun dagegen, wenn man aus einer solchen Kommission zuerst einmal eine Art gemeinsames "Außenminísterium" bildet, das im Bund und in Europa *in gemeinsamer Arbeit die Interessen der Angler vertritt *.
> > Und den Landesverbänden hilft bei der Arbeit in den jeweiligen Ländern, beim Kampf gegen unsinnige Gesetzgebung?
> ...



Es gibt ja vor den meisten Ehen auch eine Verlobungszeit, um zu sehen ob das klappen kann - wieso also nicht daran einfach ein Beispiel nehmen??


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

LEUTE!! BITTE WIEDER ONTOPIC!!
Ich komm sonst mit löschen nicht hinterher!
Danke!!


----------



## antonio (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

es gibt doch im wesentlichen nur 2(für angler erstrebenswerte) möglichkeiten.
entweder die zwei verbände gehen zusammen mit nem angelfreundlichen konzept mal einfach gesagt.
oder wir haben weiterhin zwei verbände.
und im letzteren fall liegst an den anglern dann zu entscheiden welches der bessere ist und dann wenn jeder einzelne und verein es so will, der einzige verband sein wird, weil dem anderen die felle(mitglieder) wegschwimmen.

die letzte variante wird im endeffekt die langwierigste sein, so lange es immer noch ne masse angler gibt, die sagen:

ist mir egal ich geh in' fressnapf und hol mir ne karte für 30 €

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



> und im letzteren fall liegst an den anglern


Es liegt IMMER! an den Anglern!

Weil die ihren Verbänden (DAV wie VDSF) auch jetzt schon Druck machen können!
Anleitung dazu:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch-leitfaden.html

Und wenn Angler beider Verbände bei denen beiden darauf drücken, dass sich die erstmal bewähren sollen, wäre das doch ein großer Fortschritt auf dem Weg zu einer für Angler GUTEN Fusion!

Also sich für diesen Weg einsetzen:


> > Wie bei der 12er - Kommission jeder feststellen konnte, gibt es durchaus vernünftige Leute auf beiden Seiten, die miteinander können - in der Arbeit wie auch persönlich.
> >
> > Was spricht denn nun dagegen, wenn man aus einer solchen Kommission zuerst einmal eine Art gemeinsames "Außenminísterium" bildet, das im Bund und in Europa *in gemeinsamer Arbeit die Interessen der Angler vertritt *.
> > Und den Landesverbänden hilft bei der Arbeit in den jeweiligen Ländern, beim Kampf gegen unsinnige Gesetzgebung?
> ...



Es gibt ja vor den meisten Ehen auch eine Verlobungszeit, um zu sehen ob das klappen kann - wieso also nicht daran einfach ein Beispiel nehmen??


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Und eigentlich müssten da doch auch beide Verbände selber dafür sein, wenn ihnen die Angler und deren Anliegen und Interessen wirklich am Herzen liegen würden. 
Und vor allem wenn die wichtiger wären wichtiger wären als die internen Streitereien, Machtpoker und Postenschacherei unter und zwischen den Verbänden, so wie sich das jetzt darstellt...


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

@antonio
klar, nächsten monat kommt der weihnachtsmann. die meisten mitglieder in den vereinen interessiert herzlich wenig das gelaber von gemeinschaft und interessenvertretung, die interessiert, daß sie nur dadurch gewisse gewässerzugänge erhalten. mehr über den tellerrand interessiert sie nicht und genau dieses nutzen viele "politiker" der verbände aus, um ihre posten schön zu behalten und daran wird eine fusion nichts aber auch gar nichts ändern! jeder will nur sich selbst der nächste sein, maximale "interessengemeinschaft" ist meist der kleine verein ( hier: http://www.extratip.de/index.php?artikel=55894  mal ein beispiel für die realität) und nicht der verband. und nun erzähl mr bitte, warum ich in solch einen verein gehen soll, wenn ich kein interesse daran habe und nur wenig übereinstimmung mit deren "zielen"


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



> daran wird eine fusion nichts aber auch gar nichts ändern!


Im Gegensatz zu früher kommen solche Mauscheleien aber dank Internet heute raus - und man kann dann informieren, diskutieren, Druck machen..

Es hätte auch bei Stuttgart21 keiner der Politiker dran gedacht, dass das alles noch so schwierig werden würde, und auch daran haben die modernen Medien einen großen Anteil....

Und die "Angler"verbände müssen jetzt halt wie die Politiker auch lernen, dass sie nicht mehr alles "still im Hinterzimmer" ausmauscheln können...


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

@thomas
funktionäre werden gewählt/ bestimmt und wenn niemand anders zur wahl/ anwartschaft antritt, wird eben der alte gewählt/ bestätigt und das geht im kleinen verein los.
und diese ewigen "kämpfen" mit allen mitteln und es dauert ewig, bis sich nur ein wenig ändert. und steter tropfen... hilft hier eben nicht wirklich, dafür sind die anderen ( tierschützer, tierrechtler, umweltschützer, leider auch die beamten und politiker) viel zu schnell.
und wie schon gepostet, da wird auch eine fusion leider nichts mehr ändern. erst fusion, dann langsamer austausch von funktionären, dann änderung der ziele und grundsätze, da laufen einige flüsse leer, bis das durch ist!


----------



## Fischer am Inn (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Hallo Leute,

ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt die ganze Diskussion nicht so recht. Die ganze Detailüberlegungen was da vertraglich geregelt werden soll und wer mit und wer auf keinen Fall Präsident sein darf, geht doch an der Sache vorbei. Es läuft allein darauf hinaus ob man sich gegenseitig vertraut und ob man die in Frage stehenden Probleme fair und nach demokratischen Regeln abhandelt.

Man muss einfach mal an einem Beispiel durcharbeiten welch ein Wirkung eine vertragliche Regelung haben oder eben nicht haben kann. 
Beispiel:  Angenommen es wird vereinbart, dass der neue gemeinsame Verband die Auffassung vertritt, dass der Gebrauch des Setzkeschers zulässig sein soll. So weit so gut.

Was passiert, wenn ich als Otto Normalangler  satzungskonform den Antrag zur nächsten Vereinsversammlung stelle, dass mein Angelverein durch alle anglerischen Instanzen eine Neueinschätzung zum Setzkescher durchboxen soll, wonach er nicht mehr als zulässig angesehen wird.  Nur mal angenommen, dieser Vorschlag findet auf allen Ebenen demokratische Mehrheiten. Was passiert dann, wenn die Initiative beim neuen Bundesverband ankommt? Und dort mehrheitsfähig ist? Wird dann die Demokratie abgeschafft oder ist dann die ursprüngliche vertragliche Vereinbarung nur als Positionspapier und Absichtserklärung anzusehen?

All diese Konstruktionen und Vereinbarungen können doch nur als Zeichen des guten Willens interpretiert werden. Im Alltag kann es doch nur so laufen, dass die anstehenden Dinge fair diskutiert und entschieden werden. Und Mehrheit ist Mehrheit.

Entweder VDSF und DAV lassen sich auf dieser Basis des gegenseitigen Vertrauens auf eine Fusion ein oder sie lassen es sein. 

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

@ antonio: Wer nicht kämft, hat schon verloren...
;-))))



> Es läuft allein darauf hinaus ob man sich gegenseitig vertraut und ob man die in Frage stehenden Probleme fair und nach demokratischen Regeln abhandelt.


Genau das stelle ich bei den jetzt handelnden Parteien in Frage.

Siehe Eingangsposting, sowas ist nicht mit Vertrauen irgendeiner Art zusammen zu bringen.



> Entweder VDSF und DAV lassen sich auf dieser Basis des gegenseitigen Vertrauens auf eine Fusion ein oder sie lassen es sein.


Genau, und da dies scheinbar fehlt, ist statt sinnloser Verhandlungen ohne Vertrauensbasis vielleicht praktische Arbeit an und mit der Basis ein vernünftiger Anfang, um das trotzdem noch hinzukriegen..

Deswegen ja auch mein Vorschlag:

Also sich für diesen Weg einsetzen:


> > Wie bei der 12er - Kommission jeder feststellen konnte, gibt es durchaus vernünftige Leute auf beiden Seiten, die miteinander können - in der Arbeit wie auch persönlich.
> >
> > Was spricht denn nun dagegen, wenn man aus einer solchen Kommission zuerst einmal eine Art gemeinsames "Außenminísterium" bildet, das im Bund und in Europa *in gemeinsamer Arbeit die Interessen der Angler vertritt *.
> > Und den Landesverbänden hilft bei der Arbeit in den jeweiligen Ländern, beim Kampf gegen unsinnige Gesetzgebung?
> ...



Es gibt ja vor den meisten Ehen auch eine Verlobungszeit, um zu sehen ob das klappen kann - wieso also nicht daran einfach ein Beispiel nehmen??


----------



## antonio (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @antonio
> klar, nächsten monat kommt der weihnachtsmann. die meisten mitglieder in den vereinen interessiert herzlich wenig das gelaber von gemeinschaft und interessenvertretung, die interessiert, daß sie nur dadurch gewisse gewässerzugänge erhalten. mehr über den tellerrand interessiert sie nicht und genau dieses nutzen viele "politiker" der verbände aus, um ihre posten schön zu behalten und daran wird eine fusion nichts aber auch gar nichts ändern! jeder will nur sich selbst der nächste sein, maximale "interessengemeinschaft" ist meist der kleine verein ( hier: http://www.extratip.de/index.php?artikel=55894  mal ein beispiel für die realität) und nicht der verband. und nun erzähl mr bitte, warum ich in solch einen verein gehen soll, wenn ich kein interesse daran habe und nur wenig übereinstimmung mit deren "zielen"



klar war überspitzt formuliert.
und auch richtig viele interessiert nicht was da oben passiert, so lange nicht bis sie selber betroffen sind und die gewässerzugänge immer mehr erschwert werden.
und ich sag doch auch nicht das jeder in nen verein soll, das muß schon jeder für sich entscheiden.
nur sollte man verbänden etc nicht blindlings gehorchen, zumal wenn sie gegen die eigenen interessen arbeiten.
wenn du mit ner firmaw, die für dich was machen soll und du mit der firma nicht einverstanden bist, wechselst du doch auch die firma.
aber so ist das nun mal wenn einem verband die mitglieder weglaufen und damit die finanzen, hat dieser zwei möglichkeiten, entweder darauf reagieren oder irgendwann nicht mehr existieren.
ist zwar jetzt etwas einfach dargestellt, aber darauf läuft es hinaus.
und wenn viele mal über den tellerand hinausschauen würden und sich drehen, würde einiges anders laufen.
übrigens nicht nur beim angeln.

antonio


----------



## wolkenkrieger (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> In der Antwort von der Brandenburger Behörde, die du veröffentlich hast, ist die Rede von MIT Fischereischein und OHNE Fischereischein. Und die muss das doch wissen, schließlich sind ihre Antworten fehlerfrei und dürfen nicht hinterfragt werden
> 
> 
> Also heißt das Ding dann Vierteljahreabgabemarke oder wie lange gilt die überhaupt?
> ...



Jetzt haue ich mal als Brandenburger DAVler in deine (dümmliche *sorry*) Argumentationskerbe: seit der Einführung der 12-Euro-Marke (also fischen OHNE Fischereischein und zwar ein ganzes jahr lang) ist soviel mehr Unrat, Lagerfeuer und dergleichen Unmögliches an Brandeburger Gewässer abgeladen, deponiert, verursacht worden, dass sich die Brandenburger Behörde vor kurzem (Anfang des Jahres meiner Meinung nach) dazu genötigt gesehen hat, die allgemeinen Vorschriften insbesondere für die nicht-scheininhabenden Angler zu lockern. Insbesondere - du wirst es bereits vermuten - beim Nachtangeln, welches nun nicht mehr am Besitz des "großen" Fischereischeins geknüpft ist.

Das Ziel der Brandeburger? Vermutlich, um noch mehr Dreck, Unrat, Sonder- und Sperrmüll an die Brandenburger Ufer zu bekommen.

Es kann aber auch einfach daran liegen, dass die Entscheider in Brandenburg so weltoffen und modern sind, dass sie die fehlende Kausalität zwischen dem Nichtvorhandensein eines Fischereischeines und dem "sich am Wasser nicht benehmen können" erkannt haben und einfach einen deutlich einfacheren und unbürokratischeren Zugang zum Angeln gewähren wollen.

Back to Topic



			
				leopard_africa schrieb:
			
		

> die meisten mitglieder in  den vereinen interessiert herzlich wenig das gelaber von gemeinschaft  und interessenvertretung, die interessiert, daß sie nur dadurch gewisse  gewässerzugänge erhalten.



Das ist aber auch so ein Phänomen, welches es beim DAV so in der Form nicht gibt. Dieses "ich muss in Verein A eintreten, damit ich an Tümpel X angeln kann" kennt man so bei uns gar nicht. Marke kaufen und sich da hinsetzen, wo es beliebt.

Und hier dürfte (auch) ein Knackpunkt der Fusion liegen: der DAV beharrt - und das zu Recht - auf dem Gewässerpool.

Nun spielen wir aber mal das Spiel weiter: der gemeinsame Verband beinhaltet den ehemaligen DAV-Pool und ... eine Menge X an privaten, weil in Vereinshand befindlichen, Gewässern.

Alle Mitglieder des Verbandes können am ehemaligen Pool angeln ... und an den privaten, vereinseigenen Gewässern auch? Gerecht wäre es ... aber kommen? ganz sicher nicht. Dazu müsste die grundlegende Struktur der Gewässerzuständigkeiten des VDSF geändert werden. Sonst hätte man innerhalb eines Verbandes eine Zweiklassengesellschaft.

Und weiter gespielt mit dem Gedanken: die Aufnahme von Mitgliedern und die finanziellen Rahmenbedingungen der Vereine (Gebühren etc.) in den Reihen des VDSF basieren nicht selten auch auf dem Gewässerpool, den der Verein bieten kann.

Das dürfte es dann aber auch nicht mehr geben ... schließlich müssten (zumindest in einer gerechten Welt) alle Verbandsmitglieder dort angeln dürfen / können.

Das Element des Elitären würde bzw. müsste komplett flöten gehen.

Ein anderer Punkt, bei dem sich der VDSF massiv drehen müsste, wäre die Bewirtschaftung im Sinne von Besatzmaßnahmen. Meiner Kenntnis nach, regeln dass die VDSF-Vereine selbst. Bei "uns" macht es der Landesverband.

Wenn das tatsächlich so ist (jeder Verein bewirtschaftet sein Gewässer selber), MUSS der VDSF von diesem System abweichen. Alles andere würde nämlich bedeuten, dass man das bewährte DAV-System vollends aufgeben müsste, was zur Zerschlagung des DAV-Gewässerpools führen würde. Das wiederum will und wird der DAV nicht mitmachen.

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es nicht nur politische Gründe für den VDSF gibt, die Fusion zu torpedieren ... hier treten ganz massive finanzielle Interessen in den Vordergrund.


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Beispiel:  Angenommen es wird vereinbart, dass der neue gemeinsame Verband die Auffassung vertritt, dass der Gebrauch des Setzkeschers zulässig sein soll. So weit so gut.Was passiert, wenn ich als Otto Normalangler  satzungskonform den Antrag zur nächsten Vereinsversammlung stelle, dass mein Angelverein durch alle anglerischen Instanzen eine Neueinschätzung zum Setzkescher durchboxen soll, wonach er nicht mehr als zulässig angesehen wird.  Nur mal angenommen, dieser Vorschlag findet auf allen Ebenen demokratische Mehrheiten. Was passiert dann, wenn die Initiative beim neuen Bundesverband ankommt? Und dort mehrheitsfähig ist? Wird dann die Demokratie abgeschafft oder ist dann die ursprüngliche vertragliche Vereinbarung nur als Positionspapier und Absichtserklärung anzusehen?


Naja, also erstens wird der fiktive neue Bundesverband wohl ausschließlich anglerfreundliche Interessen in seine Grundsätze aufnehmen.
Zweitens wird ein Mitglied wohl kaum anglerfeindliche Anträge stellen und falls doch, sollten diese in den unteren Instanzen schon scheitern.
Sollte, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, ein anglerfeindlicher Antrag überall Mehrheiten finden, dann ist dieser dann natürlich angenommen. Das "Demokratie-Prinzip" in den Mitgliederversammlungen der Verbände/Vereine kann nicht durch vertraglich festgelegte Grundsätze außer Kraft gesetzt werden.
Wobei der fiktive neue Bundesverband sowieso keine Gesetze wie Setzkescherverbot verabschieden kann. Für sowas sind die Länder mit ihren Fischereigesetzen/ -verordnungen zuständig.

Also darüber solltest du dir keine Gedanken machen #6

mfg


----------



## ivo (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> Naja, also erstens wird der fiktive neue Bundesverband wohl ausschließlich anglerfreundliche Interessen in seine Grundsätze aufnehmen.
> ...



Sie zu vertreten steht aber auf einem anderen Blatt.:g

Und die DAV-Verbände würden in einem neuem Verband lediglich ca. 10% ausmachen. Die Satzung ist mit einfacher Mehrheit und das Positionspapier wäre mit 90% Mehrheit änderbar , .... 

Wer dann glaubt man kann etwas ändern von Seiten der DAV-Vertreter, nun ja .... .:g
Ich glaubs nicht.


----------



## BSZocher (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Das Element des Elitären würde bzw. müsste komplett flöten gehen.
> 
> ........



Das hat nichts mit "Elitär" zu tun.
Wohnst du in einem Bundesland in der Region mit einer der höchsten Bevölkerungsdichten in Europa und einem wesentlich geringerm Anteil an Gewässern auf die Fläche gesehen, bist du froh wenn nicht... ALLE einfach dort alle angeln dürfen, wo eine mengenmäßige Beschränkung der Angler erforderlich ist.
Kommt es wie vom DAV gewollt (Gewässerpool) haben sich einige jahrzentelange/viele Euro teure Besatz- Wiederansiedlungsmaßnahmen innerhalb kürzester Zeit erledigt.

...und damit diese nicht gefährdet werden, geht man nach dem Grundsatz:
Wenn nicht ALLE dann KEINER!!! |kopfkrat

Ich hör die Angler (dann nur noch Gewässeranschauer) der Sieg schon jammern......


----------



## BSZocher (4. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Wenn das tatsächlich so ist (jeder Verein bewirtschaftet sein Gewässer selber), MUSS der VDSF von diesem System abweichen..........




Leider so nicht ganz stimmig. Der ein oder andere Verein hat die Möglichkeit die Besatzmaßnahmen allein durchzuführen.
Andere (an Gewässerverbünde/Genossenschaften als Verpächter gebunden) müssen ihre Besatzmaßnahmen absprechen oder bekommen die Besatzmaßnahmen vorgeschrieben.
Nur so zur Erklärung.
Schönen noch und bitte bitte nicht aufregen ALLE #h
ICH trink jetzt auch erst mal nen Tee....


----------



## wolkenkrieger (5. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Kommt es wie vom DAV gewollt (Gewässerpool) haben sich einige jahrzentelange/viele Euro teure Besatz- Wiederansiedlungsmaßnahmen innerhalb kürzester Zeit erledigt.



Nunja, ohne jetzt stänkern zu wollen, aber bei einem eingegliederten Pool, den dann eben alle nutzen dürfen, steht auch ein über Jahrzehnte gepflegter und aufgebauter Besatz auf dem Spiel.

Und der ist - neben den Mitteln aus Mitgliedsbeiträgen etc. - unter anderem auch mit Mitteln der öffentlichen Hand finanziert. Und zwar mit jeweiligen Landesmitteln.

Das Problem ist - und da bin ich durchaus bereit, mich egoistisch benennen zu lassen - dass wir DAVler diesen gepflegten Pool für eine "Übermacht" VDSFler öffnen werden müssen aber aus den von dir genannten Gründen, das Angeln an bestimmten Gewässern dann trotzdem nur einem elitären, weil vereinsinternem, Kreis vorbehalten bleibt.

Je mehr ich darüber nachdenke, desto weniger fällt mir dazu eine gerechte und praktikable Lösung ein.

Vielleicht ist es wirklich das beste, wenn alles so bleibt, wie es jetzt ist. Wenn man miteinander will, dann kann man auch. Das sehe ich als Brandenburger DAVler selber, der aufgrund von Partnerschaften etc. auch an Mecklenburgischen VDSF-Gewässern angeln darf.

Solche partnerschaftlichen Lösungen funktionieren, weil beide Seiten davon Vorteile haben aber keiner Gefahr läuft, übervorteilt zu werden.

Vielleicht kommt das dem Verlobungsgedanken von Thomas am nähesten und ist die am einfachsten zu praktizierende Lösung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Nur mal so zur Info, weil hier alle über Gewässerpools reden:
Das hat schlicht gar nichts mit der Fusion zu tun!

Es fusonieren die Bundesverbände.

Der DAV-Bund hat rein gar nichts mit den Gewässerpools zu tun.

Das sind alleine die jeweiligen Landesverbände, denen die Gewässerpools gehören (gehören ja nicht dem Bundes-DAV).

*Allles in Zusammenhang mit den Gewässerpools hat daher SCHLICHT GAR NICHTS mit der Fusion zu tun, das dies ALLEINIGE Verantwortung der jeweiligen LANDESVERBÄNDE ist.*

Wenn sich da was ändert, dann weil es die Landesverbände wollen, nicht wegen einer Fusion oder Nichtfusion der Bundesverbände..


----------



## antonio (5. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

um den gewässerpool geht es doch gar nicht,und kann es auch nicht gehen.
es geht rein um den bundesverband, und darum, daß dieser mehr einfluß nimmt um bessere bedingungen für das angeln allgemein zu schaffen.(abschaffung unsinniger einschränkungen, bestimmungen/gesetzesteile usw.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

So isses. Dazu auch noch mal die klare Aussage von Präsident Markstein und Bundegeschäftsführer Freudenberg aus unerer Berichterstattung im Magazin:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juni2010/treffen-beim-dav-in-berlin.html



> *3.: Gewässerfonds*
> Auch hier nochmals die klare Aussage: Weder rechtlich noch durch die Verbandssatzung hat der Bundesverband Einflußmöglichkeiten auf die Gewässerfonds, die ja den jeweiligen Landesverbänden gehören. Es ist alleine deren Sache, was und wie sie damit umgehen. Ebenso ist es Sache der Landesverbände, ob diese in einem einzelnen Bundesland dann auch fusionieren oder weiterhin getrennt arbeiten - auch hier hat der Bundesverband satzungsgemäß und rechtlich keinerlei Weisungsbefugnis.



Also gehts wieder schlicht darum:
Will der VDSF-Bund bzw. Teile des Präsidiums die Fusion vorsätzlich scheitern lassen?
Siehe dazu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3127716&postcount=1

Und wäre da nicht eine Lösung gut, in der im Vorfeld einer Fusion beide Verbände zuerst einmal sich selber und den Anglern beweisen können, dass sie nicht nur gewillt sind, am selben Strang zu ziehen, sondern das auch zuerst mal in der Praxis beweisen - anglerfreundlich... 

Wir wollen ja schliesslich nicht nur destruktiv sein und nur auf die Verbände oder Funktionäre schimpfen, wir liefern ja gleich einen konstruktiven Vorschlag mit:


> > Wie bei der 12er - Kommission jeder feststellen konnte, gibt es durchaus vernünftige Leute auf beiden Seiten, die miteinander können - in der Arbeit wie auch persönlich.
> >
> > Was spricht denn nun dagegen, wenn man aus einer solchen Kommission zuerst einmal eine Art gemeinsames "Außenminísterium" bildet, das im Bund und in Europa *in gemeinsamer Arbeit die Interessen der Angler vertritt *.
> > Und den Landesverbänden hilft bei der Arbeit in den jeweiligen Ländern, beim Kampf gegen unsinnige Gesetzgebung?
> ...



Es gibt ja vor den meisten Ehen auch eine Verlobungszeit, um zu sehen ob das klappen kann - wieso also nicht daran einfach ein Beispiel nehmen??


----------



## BSZocher (5. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> Will der VDSF-Bund bzw. Teile des Präsidiums die Fusion vorsätzlich scheitern lassen?
> .....



Wenn man in der Verlobungszeit unüberbrückbare Hindernisse erkennt ist es besser getrennter Wege zu gehen.

JEDER würde vom Tisch aufstehen wenn das Gegenüber überzogene/nicht realisierbare Vorderungen stellt und weiter seiner eigener Wege gehen.
Schon mal dran gedacht, dass evtl. der DAV gegenüber dem VDSF Vorderungen gestellt hat, denen der VDSF in keinster Weise nachkommen kann/will und deshalb vom Tisch aufgestanden ist?

KEINER von uns hat an diesem Tisch gesessen und daher bleibt hier alles reine Spekulation.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Wenn man in der Verlobungszeit unüberbrückbare Hindernisse erkennt ist es besser getrennter Wege zu gehen.
> 
> JEDER würde vom Tisch aufstehen wenn das Gegenüber überzogene/nicht realisierbare Vorderungen stellt und weiter seiner eigener Wege gehen.
> *Schon mal dran gedacht, dass evtl. der DAV gegenüber dem VDSF Vorderungen gestellt hat, denen der VDSF in keinster Weise nachkommen kann/will und deshalb vom Tisch aufgestanden ist?*
> ...



Dass würde ja heissen ,der VDSF will weitermachen wie bisher und den DAV nur vereinnahmen.#t
Dass das nichts wird hätte der VDSF-Vorstand sich aber vorher denken können(wenn die Fusion nur diesem Zweck dienen sollte).
Wäre ja auch noch schöner . . .:g


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (5. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Wenn man in der Verlobungszeit unüberbrückbare Hindernisse erkennt ist es besser getrennter Wege zu gehen.
> 
> JEDER würde vom Tisch aufstehen wenn das Gegenüber überzogene/nicht realisierbare Vorderungen stellt und weiter seiner eigener Wege gehen.
> Schon mal dran gedacht, dass evtl. der DAV gegenüber dem VDSF Vorderungen gestellt hat, denen der VDSF in keinster Weise nachkommen kann/will und deshalb vom Tisch aufgestanden ist?
> ...


#6 Guter Einwand.

Aber falls du es noch nicht mitbekommen hast:

- hier werden NUR DAV-freundliche Statements veröffentlicht
- hier werden NUR VDSF-feindliche Statements veröffentlicht
- JEDE unwahrscheinliche Spekualtion, die contra-VDSF ist, wird automatisch sofort ein klarer, unanfechtbarer, erwiesener Fakt, den alle deutschen Angler sofort vorbehaltlos unterschreiben würden

Das einzige Positive an der Sache ist allerdings: Es interessiert im Board keinen.
Das Board rühmt sich über 90 000 aktiven Mitgliedern, Millionen Besuchern und ein Thread, in dem (vermeintlich) die Zukunft des Deutschen Angelns diskutiert wird und der rot untermalt auf der Startseite des millionenfach besuchten Boards verlinkt ist, zu dem äußern sich 15 Mitglieder.
Jeder andere PillePalle - Geburtstagsthread oder "Schaut euch meinen neuen Gummifisch mit Krokodilgeschmack an"-Thread motiviert mehr Mitglieder zum Schreiben.
Und genauso wird die Diskussion der (Nicht)-Fusion von den Anglern außerhalb des Boards aufgenommen. Opa Karl-Heinz interessiert es nicht die Bohne, was sich um einen gemeinsamen Bundesverband abspielt, der will an seinem Tümpel Karpfen fangen und nichts mehr. Dem deutschen Normal-Angler geht die ganze Dampfplauderei an der Kimme vorbei.


----------



## RheinBarbe (5. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dass würde ja heissen ,der VDSF will weitermachen wie bisher und den DAV nur vereinnahmen.#t


Wo hat BSZocher das denn geschrieben? #c |kopfkrat


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Wenn man in der Verlobungszeit unüberbrückbare Hindernisse erkennt ist es besser getrennter Wege zu gehen.
> 
> JEDER würde vom Tisch aufstehen wenn das Gegenüber überzogene/nicht realisierbare Vorderungen stellt und weiter seiner eigener Wege gehen.
> *Schon mal dran gedacht, dass evtl. der DAV gegenüber dem VDSF Vorderungen gestellt hat, denen der VDSF in keinster Weise nachkommen kann/will *und deshalb vom Tisch aufgestanden ist?
> ...





RheinBarbe schrieb:


> Wo hat BSZocher das denn geschrieben? #c |kopfkrat



^^:m

Übersetzt hiesse das, der DAV wollte Bedingungen stellen(was ja sein gutes Recht ist aber aufgrund dessen, dass niemand von uns dort war, doch Spekulation bleibt).
|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

@BSZocher:
Es wäre auch in meinen Augen überhaupt nichts dagegen zu sagen, dass man seitens beider Verbände bekannt gibt, dass die Fusion gescheitert wäre. Wegen entsprechenden Gegensätzen oder unterschiedlicher Meinungen....

Dann wäre das so und fertig..

Was mich stört, ist hier die Vorgehensweise:
Obwohl augenscheinlich noch viele Fragen offen sind, wird die bis dato laut allen Seiten gut zusammen arbeitende 12-Kommission vom VDSF-Präsidium entmachtet - ohne vorherige Gespräche oder Voarankündigung am Vorabend des Fischereitages in München..

Weil es NICHTS mehr zu besprechen gäbe, laut VDSF...

Da braucht man sich nur die Antworten der Präsidenten auf unsere Fragen anschauen, um zu sehen wie weit die da beiden da als Personen wie als Repräsentanten ihrer jeweiligen Verbände in vielen Fragen nocht auseinander sind  - und wie viel es da noch zu besprechen gibt!!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201237

Genau um diese Gegensätze zu überbrücken und in gemeinsame angelpolitische Richtlinien umzusetzen, gab es ja die 12er-Kommission...

Die ja auch mit dem Grundsatzpapier schon recht weit waren, um eine insgesamt anglerfreundlichere Verbandspolitik festzuschreiben..


Was also steckt dahinter?
> Machtkalkül einzelner handelnden Personen?
> Kein Rückrat um zu sagen, es geht nicht?
> Persönliche Animositäten?

Da nur eine Seite offen kommuniziert, wird das kaum feststellbar sein....

Es stehe also zwei Möglichkeiten im Raum:
1.: Die Verbände wollen oder können nicht fusionieren.

2.: Die Verbände wollen weiterhin (ernsthaft) fusionieren, und es gibt dabei bis jetzt noch Schwierigkeiten. 

Seitens des Präsidiums des Bundes-DAV und der DAV-Mitglieder aus der 12er-Kommissin ist klar und auch öffentlich zu lesen, dass sie sich eine Fusion wünschen. Nicht um jeden Preis, sondern so, dass anglerfreundliche Richtlinien umgesetzt werden.

Seitens  des VDSF kann man auf Grund der verschiedenen öffentlichen Stellungnahmen verschiedener Repräsentanten (siehe die Links in Posting 1) nur vermuten, dass die nicht wissen was sie wollen, oder nicht wissen was in ihren Verbänden vor sich geht.

Gehen wir aber mal vom Fall 2 aus, dass tatsächlich in beiden Verbänden der Wunsch zur Fusion real noch vorhanden wäre.

Dann wäre mein Vorschlag eines gemeinsam nach außen arbeitenden "Außenministeriums"  - zusammen gesetzt aus Repräsentanten beider jetzigen Verbände - welcher gegenüber der Bundespolitik und in Europa die Interessen der Angler vertritt, um weitere gesetzliche Restriktionen zu vermeiden und bestehende abzschaffen. 
Und der den Landesverbänden beider Seiten hilft, in den Bundesländern unsinnige Restriktionen wie Nachtangelverbot, gesetzliches Rückwurfverbot und so weiter abzuschaffen.

Zu was sonst braucht man auch Bundesverbände? 
Als "Verwaltung" für die angeschlossenen Landesverbände - und sonst?

Wenn Bundesverbände nicht klare angelpolitische Richtlinien vorgeben und den Landesverbänden helfen, diese dann auch umzusetzen, wenn sie nicht im Bund und in Europa für anglerfreundliche Politik kämpfen, kann man in unserem föderalen System auf Bundesverbände dann nämlich auch ganz verzichten - dann machen sie nichts als Kosten produzieren...


Ich glaube, in so einer gemeinsamen, praktischen Arbeit FÜR die Angler  vor der eigentlichen Fusion wäre am ehesten die Chance gegeben, dass bestehende Gegensätze überbrückt werden könnten....

Wenn das überhaupt möglich ist...

Und wenn nicht, ist es gut, wenn es weiterhin zwei Verbände gibt, die dann für ihre jeweilige Politik werben können, dann wird eben die Zeit zeigen, welcher die Angler dann eher zuneigen...

Solange aber die Chance auf einen gemeinsamen *UND* anglerfreundlichen Verband besteht, bin ich persönlich dafür, diesem auch eine Chance zu geben...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

PS:
Was ich definitiv NICHT will sind Verbände, die für Nachtangelverbote oder  gesetzliche Rückwurfverbote stehen, die in Anglern eher Störenfriede sehen als ihre eigentliche Klientel, die meinen, dass Natur/Tierschutz Vorrang vor den Interessen der Angler haben sollte, statt klarzumachen, dass Angeln praktizierter und zielführender Natur- und Artenschutz ist, Verbände, die aus Angst immer wieder nicht nur Restriktionen zustimmen, sondern diese sogar noch fördern oder fordern..

Und daran messe ich persönlich gute Verbandsarbeit - ob in Bund, Land oder in den Regionalorganisationen..
Und zwar unabhängig davon, ob da DAV, VDSF oder DAFV drüber steht..

Also eine Verbandspolitik, die zumindest in die Richtung der angelpolitischen Grundsätze geht, für die wir in der Redaktion stehen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201367


----------



## BSZocher (5. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ^^:m
> 
> Übersetzt hiesse das, der DAV *wollte* Bedingungen stellen(was ja sein gutes Recht ist aber aufgrund dessen, dass niemand von uns dort war, doch Spekulation bleibt).
> |rolleyes



Nicht ganz...
ich *spekulierte* darüber, das es eben auch *sein kann*, dass entsprechende Bedingungen seitens des DAV gestellt wurden.

@Thomas:
Solche "Notbremsen" werden oft gezogen, wenn sich der Gegenüber nicht an die normalen politischen "Spielregeln" hält.

Sicherlich ist es dein gutes Recht, mit dieser Vorgehensweise, nicht konform zu sein.

Jedoch sollte man auch bedenken, dass ein von aussen, meist einseitig, aufgebauter Druck, zu einer "Vergiftung" des Verhandlungsklimas am Tisch führen kann.
Somit sich ein Part der Verhandlungen vom Tisch zurückzieht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Wenn sich deswegen "jemand" zurückzieht, geht es demjenigen nicht um die Sache (Gutes für Angler zu erreichen), sondern schlicht um persönliche Befindlichkeiten, Machtpoker, Pöstchenschieberei etc..

Dann ist es auch gut, wenn sich solche Leute zurückziehen - die braucht wohl kein Angler..

Ausgemacht war ja mal schlicht, dass die 12er-Kommission gleichberechtigt die Grundlagen erarbeitet, darauf eine gemeinsame Satzung aufgebaut wird, ein Verschmelzungsvertrag erarbeitet und das dann zeitgleich in beiden Bundesverbänden abgestimmt.

Wenn vom VDSF der eigene Teil der 12er-Kommission entmachtet wird, obwohl es im Vorfeld noch so viele offene Fragen gibt, ist das in meinen Augen keine "Notbremse", sondern schlichte Machtpolitik - auch das braucht kein Angler..


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Nicht ganz...
> ich *spekulierte* darüber, das es eben auch *sein kann*, dass entsprechende Bedingungen seitens des DAV gestellt wurden.




Ja müssen doch!#6

Einfach nur überlaufen wäre aber dem VDSF lieber . . .:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Ja, hoffentlich hält der DAV auch sein Wort, dass er einer Fusion nur zustimmen wird, wenn entsprechend anglerfreundliche Richtlinien für einen gemeinsamen, und dann ja auch einzigen Verband ausgemacht werden.

Wie gesagt:
Was ich definitiv NICHT will sind Verbände, die für Nachtangelverbote oder  gesetzliche Rückwurfverbote stehen, die in Anglern eher Störenfriede sehen als ihre eigentliche Klientel, die meinen, dass Natur/Tierschutz Vorrang vor den Interessen der Angler haben sollte, statt klarzumachen, dass Angeln praktizierter und zielführender Natur- und Artenschutz ist, Verbände, die aus Angst immer wieder nicht nur Restriktionen zustimmen, sondern diese sogar noch fördern oder fordern..

Und daran messe ich persönlich gute Verbandsarbeit - ob in Bund, Land oder in den Regionalorganisationen..
Und zwar unabhängig davon, ob da DAV, VDSF oder DAFV drüber steht..

Also eine Verbandspolitik, die zumindest in die Richtung der angelpolitischen Grundsätze geht, für die wir in der Redaktion stehen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201367

Ich will einen Verband (vollkommen wurscht, wie der heisst, welche Personen das machen, in welcher Organisationsform, wer welche Posten mit welcher Vergütung erhält und so weiter) der gegen Nachtangelverbote kämpft, der gegen Rückwurfverbote kämpft, der gegen Setzkescherverbote kämpft, und, und, und....

Solch einen Verband werde ich immer loben!!

Diejenigen, die das anders  - also anglerfeindlicher - wollen und machen, werde ich immer kritisieren. Ob Bundes- Landes- oder Regionalverbände..

Und zwar auch unabhängig davon, ob da DAV, VDSF oder DAFV drüber steht..


----------



## BSZocher (5. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Und daran messe ich persönlich gute Verbandsarbeit - ....



Alles dein gutes Recht was dir niemand absprechen möchte.

Jedoch gebe ich zu bedenken, dass jemand in der Position eines Moderators, sich in solchen Dingen eher politisch/meinungsmäßig neutral zu verhalten hat.

Leider bekommen hier einige Posts ein leichtes "Geschmäckle" wenn von entsprechender Seite (Moderatoren) teilw. gebetsmühlenmäßig, auch in politischer Sicht, hier versucht wird ein Stimmungsbild zu erzeugen.

Mit diesem "Gefühl" bin ich hier nicht allein.

Schönen noch #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

*Offtopic an:*



			
				BSZocher schrieb:
			
		

> Jedoch gebe ich zu bedenken, dass jemand in der Position eines Moderators, sich in solchen Dingen eher politisch/meinungsmäßig neutral zu verhalten hat.


Ein klares *NEIN!*
Moderator im Anglerboardforum ist ein unbezahltes Ehrenamt.

Ein Mod ist dafür da, das Forum am laufen zu halten, indem er darauf achtet, dass die Boardregeln eingehalten werden. Nicht dazu, mit seiner Meinung in Diskussionen hinter dem Berg zu halten.

JEDER Mod hat das Recht seine Meinung frei zu äußern - Er soll das sogar unbedingt..



			
				BSZocher schrieb:
			
		

> Leider bekommen hier einige Posts ein leichtes "Geschmäckle" wenn von entsprechender Seite (Moderatoren) teilw. gebetsmühlenmäßig, auch in politischer Sicht, hier versucht wird ein Stimmungsbild zu erzeugen.



Gerade als Redaktion (nicht Moderator, zwei verschiedene Paar Stiefel!) vertreten wir klare angelpolitische Linien und genauso natürlich versuchen wir da Stimmung zu machen!! Diese Positionen sind öffentlich und natürlich kann, darf und soll jeder darüber diskutieren.
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201367

Statt aber wie oft in Medien das nur zum lesen hinzuknallen, bin ich froh, dass auch da alle Mitglieder der Redaktion in den entsprechenden Themen mitdiskutieren, statt sich nur wegzuducken!!

Dass das auch nicht nur die Redaktion, sondern auch die regelmäßigen Autoren vom Magazin machen, freut mich da sogar besonders! Und zwar ganz unabhängig von der jeweiligen Meinung! 

Wir sind ja kein Verband, bei uns bekommt da niemand einen Maulkorb oder Denkverbote..

Weder diejenigen, die für, noch diejenigen, die gegen etwas sind..

Solange es im Ton vernünftig und den Regeln entsprechend abläuft..

Und ob im Forum hier oder im Magazin:
JEDER kann, soll und darf mitmachen.
*Egal welche Meinung er vertritt.*

Auch im Magazin werden wir alles bringen, was uns zugeschickt wird. Auch und gerade wenn das unseren Vorstellungen zuwiderlaufen sollte - Das Recht, das dann zu kommentieren und unsere Argumente dagegen zu stellen, werden wir natürlich wahrnehmen!

Und hier im Forum kann eh jeder direkt seine Meinung schreiben..

*Offtopic aus.....*


----------



## antonio (5. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

jeder hat das recht eine bestimmte position zu beziehen, ob nun moderator oder nicht.
es wurden ja auch die positionen beider seiten aufgezeigt.
und hier kann eben jeder selbst entscheiden welche seite für ihn die bessere ist.
und wenn eine seite stärker kritisiert wird als die andere, dann sollten sich die vertreter dieser seite mal fragen warum.

antonio


----------



## sp!nner (5. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



antonio schrieb:


> und wenn eine seite stärker kritisiert wird als die andere, dann sollten sich die vertreter dieser seite mal fragen warum.
> 
> antonio


Das sollte man aber erst Wahr haben wollen, vielleicht gar einsehn?.


----------



## gründler (5. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Moin

Irgendwo steht hier es inter.hier und draussen keinen......

Ich versichere euch das sehr viele im Amt stehende hier lesen,und dieses auch z.t.da oben ankommt was draussen im Netz...... geredet wird.

Woher weiß ich das= Ich hänge da oben mehr oder weniger mit drin,zwar net ganz oben aber kurz darunter.

Also nicht denken das aus dem Netz nix da oben ankommt,und nicht drüber geredet wird.

Es kommt fast alles über Mail Tele Ausdrucken Sitzungen.....auch da oben an und das bei beiden Seiten.

Und ob dieses früchte trägt sehen wir in Zukunft.


lg|wavey:


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (5. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich versichere euch das sehr viele im Amt stehende hier lesen,und dieses auch z.t.da oben ankommt was draussen im Netz...... geredet wird.



Wie ist denn die Meinung der im Amt stehenden vom VDSF, wenn hier ständig einseitig gegen diesen argumentiert wird?

Wäre es aufgrund der Außenwirkung dann nicht besser eine sachliche, nicht von vornherein in eine Richtung gelenkte, Diskussion zu führen?

Wie nah stehst du der Sache denn? Nicht, dass dir hier noch einer unberechtigterweise Wichtigtuerei unterstellt 

#h


----------



## leopard_afrika (5. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

ey, der ilmenauer faselt hier fast nur unsinn, bzw, will er einfach bestimmte dinge nicht lesen. hier gab es, u.a. auch von mir sehr wohl stimmen gegen beide verbände. vlt. liegt es aber auch daran, daß es eben mehr negatives zum vdsf als zum dav gibt? aber er maßt sich ja auch an, über andere bundesländer zu schreiben, von denen er scheinbar null ahnung hat. und vor allem sollte man bemerken, daß die gegenstimmen zum vdsf vor allem aus deren einflußgebiet kommen. ein schelm also, wer böses dabei denkt.


----------



## gründler (5. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Wie wer darüber denkt ist wie hier auch.......Pro&Contra.

Zur angeblichen Wichtigtuerei sag ich jetzt besser nix,aber ich versprech dir ich habe nicht gelogen,aber zu deiner beruhigung ich bin Landesgewässer betreungsmässig  unterwegs,Obmann Ausrichter Vorstandsarbeit Landesgewässer.........

Wer da oben wo und was zu klären hat oder wo die Diskussion stadtfinden sollte,fragst Du am besten die Personen selber,warum manche das nicht wollen und nur einige öffentlich Stellung beziehen die im Bundesverband tätig sind,es wird wohl seine gründe haben.

Aber zu denken die nehmen nix da oben wahr,kann ich nicht unterschreiben.

lg|wavey:


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (5. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



gründler schrieb:


> Wer da oben wo und was zu klären hat oder wo die Diskussion stadtfinden sollte,fragst Du am besten die Personen selber,warum manche das nicht wollen und nur einige öffentlich Stellung beziehen die im Bundesverband tätig sind,es wird wohl seine gründe haben.
> 
> Aber zu denken die nehmen nix da oben wahr,kann ich nicht unterschreiben.
> 
> lg|wavey:



Man versteht hier halt Standpunkte besser, wenn man weiß, für welchen Verband und in welcher Position derjenige an der Fusion mitwirkt.  Na gut, wirst schon deine Gründe haben das für dich zu behalten.
Leg nur mal ein paar gute Worte ein, dass die Oberen ihre Standpunkte der Basis nahe bringen und man nicht als kleines Vereinsmitglied im Dunkeln steht, was da oben eigentlich abgeht.
Viel Erfolg bei der Mitarbeit an der Fusion!

mfg
#h


----------



## gründler (5. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Ähm nochmal ich bin nicht an der fusion selbst beteiligt,aber ich kriege sehr vieles mit weil ich durch Amtsarbeit Kontakt zu leuten habe die da mit drin hängen und beteiligt sind.

Aber auch die lesen zum teil hier und da mit erfahren.......,warum sie sich nicht öffentlich äussern fragen beantworten....... weiß ich nicht und ich werde auch nicht tiefer nachhaken warum weshalb wieso.

lg|wavey:


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (5. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



gründler schrieb:


> Ähm nochmal ich bin nicht an der fusion selbst beteiligt,aber ich kriege sehr vieles mit weil ich durch Amtsarbeit Kontakt zu leuten habe die da mit drin hängen und beteiligt sind.
> 
> Aber auch die lesen zum teil hier und da mit erfahren.......,warum sie sich nicht öffentlich äussern fragen beantworten....... weiß ich nicht und ich werde auch nicht tiefer nachhaken warum weshalb wieso.



A so, hab ich dann falsch verstanden. Mitbekommen tu ich auch bisschen was *g*. Bin auch bald wieder bei ner Versammlung vom DAV-Landesverband. Da wird man auch wie gewohnt heißblütig diskutieren und so richtig weiß ich auch noch nicht, welchen Standpunkt ich da vertreten soll.

Na egal, schönes WE!
#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



			
				gründler schrieb:
			
		

> Aber zu denken die nehmen nix da oben wahr,kann ich nicht unterschreiben.


Ist doch prima ;-))

Dann gleich nochmal, dass sie auch den Kern der Sache mitkriegen:

Wenn sich "jemand" bei Fusionsverhandlungen so zurückzieht obwohl es augenscheinlich noch viel zu verhandeln gibt, geht es demjenigen wohl eher nicht um die Sache (Gutes für Angler zu erreichen), sondern schlicht um persönliche Befindlichkeiten, Machtpoker, Pöstchenschieberei etc.. (sieher Posting 1 hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3127716&postcount=1 )

Dann ist es auch gut, wenn sich solche Leute zurückziehen - die braucht wohl kein Angler..

Ausgemacht war ja mal schlicht, dass die 12er-Kommission gleichberechtigt die Grundlagen erarbeitet, darauf eine gemeinsame Satzung aufgebaut wird, ein Verschmelzungsvertrag erarbeitet und das dann zeitgleich in beiden Bundesverbänden abgestimmt.

Wenn vom VDSF der eigene Teil der 12er-Kommission entmachtet wird, obwohl es im Vorfeld noch so viele offene Fragen gibt, ist das in meinen Augen keine "Notbremse", sondern schlichte Machtpolitik - auch das braucht kein Angler.. 


Ja, hoffentlich hält der DAV auch sein Wort, dass er einer Fusion nur zustimmen wird, wenn entsprechend anglerfreundliche Richtlinien für einen gemeinsamen, und dann ja auch einzigen Verband ausgemacht werden.

Wie gesagt:
Was ich definitiv NICHT will sind Verbände, die für Nachtangelverbote oder gesetzliche Rückwurfverbote stehen, die in Anglern eher Störenfriede sehen als ihre eigentliche Klientel, die meinen, dass Natur/Tierschutz Vorrang vor den Interessen der Angler haben sollte, statt klarzumachen, dass Angeln praktizierter und zielführender Natur- und Artenschutz ist, Verbände, die aus Angst immer wieder nicht nur Restriktionen zustimmen, sondern diese sogar noch fördern oder fordern..

Und an diesen Fakten messe ich gute Verbandsarbeit - ob in Bund, Land oder in den Regionalorganisationen..

*Und zwar unabhängig davon, ob da DAV, VDSF oder DAFV drüber steht..*

Also eine Verbandspolitik, die zumindest in die Richtung der angelpolitischen Grundsätze geht, für die wir in der Redaktion stehen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201367

Ich will einen Verband (vollkommen wurscht, wie der heisst, welche Personen das machen, in welcher Organisationsform, wer welche Posten mit welcher Vergütung erhält und so weiter) der gegen Nachtangelverbote kämpft, der gegen Rückwurfverbote kämpft, der gegen Setzkescherverbote kämpft, und, und, und....

Solch einen Verband werde ich immer loben!!

Diejenigen, die das anders  - also anglerfeindlicher - wollen und machen, werde ich immer kritisieren. Ob Bundes- Landes- oder Regionalverbände..

*Und zwar auch unabhängig davon, ob da DAV, VDSF oder DAFV drüber steht..*

Und zu dem Thema passt vielleicht auch diese Satire (auch wenn der Autor (nein, nicht ich;-)) noch von einem anderen Namen für den neuen Verband ausging, war ja aber auch schon  im September..):
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...sentation-zur-fusion-der-anglerverbaende.html


----------



## Fischer am Inn (5. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Hi



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn vom VDSF der eigene Teil der 12er-Kommission entmachtet wird, obwohl es im Vorfeld noch so viele offene Fragen gibt, ist das in meinen Augen keine "Notbremse", sondern schlichte Machtpolitik -


 
War eben auf der Heimatseite des VDSF und konnte dabei feststellen, dass der Mohnert gerade wieder zum Präsidenten gewählt wurde und zwar einstimmig. http://www.vdsf.de/ Da haben doch glatt die angeblich entmachteten Jungs aus der 12er Kommission den Mohnert auch noch gewählt.
Andererseits ist das überhaupt nicht irritierend, denn Thomas wird uns sicher gleich erklären, dass er die entmachteten Jungs kennt. Und die gehören alle der sado-maso-Szene an und die belohnen den Mohnert dafür, dass er sie erniedrigt und demütigt. So oder so ähnlich .. oder vielleicht eine andere „schlüssige Erklärung“.
Und dann das Kontrastprogramm der DAV-Jungs: Einwandfreie Naturburschen, immer an der frischen Luft, sonnengebräunt, das Herz am rechten Fleck und immer auf Seiten der Angler … ein einziger Traum … aber das Schicksal ist ihnen gegenüber ungerecht …


Faszinierend

Habe die Ehre
Fischer am Inn


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (5. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Da ist aber jemand sarkastisch! :q Interessanter Beitrag! #6

http://www.vdsf.de/media/mohnert2010.html


> „Das wichtigste Dokument, die Satzung, liegt im Entwurf vor und wird von den Präsidien und vorsitzenden aller Landesverbände des VDSF einstimmig getragen“, umriss Peter Mohnert den Stand des bevorstehenden Zusammenschlusses von VDSF und Deutschem Anglerverband (DAV). Damit sei auch die Arbeit der Zwölfer-Kommission beendet. Mohnert verhehlte verschiedene Belastungsproben der bisher guten Zusammenarbeit von VDSF und DAV nicht. Zu erheblichen Irritationen habe sowohl das Eckpunkte-Papier des Sächsischen Verbandes als auch ein nach Angaben des DAV-Präsidenten nicht autorisiertes Schreiben des Präsidenten des Sächsischen Verbandes an das Umweltbundesamt geführt.



Wenn du allerdings genau gelesen hättest! Da steht eindeutig und widerspruchsfrei: 


> Peter Mohnert persönlich hat die VDSF-Mitglieder der 12er-Kommission zu Frikadellen verarbeitet und kurz vor der Wahl durch ferngesteuerte, ihn wählende Klone ersetzt.



Was hat es denn mit diesem * Eckpunkte-Papier des Sächsischen Verbandes* und * nach Angaben des DAV-Präsidenten nicht autorisiertem Schreiben des Präsidenten des Sächsischen Verbandes an das Umweltbundesamt* auf sich? ;+
Man könnte sich ja fast fragen:


> *Lässt der Sächsische DAV-Landesverband die Fusion bewusst platzen?*


Eine Forderung des Sächsischen DAV-Landesverband war, dass der neue Verband "DAV" heißen soll. Ganz schön frech ... diese Sachsen *g* Zum Schreiben an das Umweltbundesamt konnte ich nichts finden. Wobei ich auch nicht verstehe, was das mit den DAV-VDSF-Fusionsverhandlungen zu tun hat, wenn der Sächsische Verband ein Schreiben an das Umweltbundesamt schickt und warum dieses erst vom Präsidenten des DAV autorisiert werden sollte ;+
Vielleicht weiß Thomas ja was zu diesem Schreiben #h


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Einstimmige Wahlergebnisse sind in vielen Staatsformen nicht außergewöhnlich.
In der Bundesrepublik Deutschland sind sie bemerkenswert.


----------



## regips (5. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> #6 Guter Einwand.
> 
> Aber falls du es noch nicht mitbekommen hast:
> 
> ...





Na ja,ich bin Nummer 16)


----------



## sp!nner (5. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich will einen Verband (vollkommen wurscht, wie der heisst, welche Personen das machen, in welcher Organisationsform, wer welche Posten mit welcher Vergütung erhält und so weiter) der gegen Nachtangelverbote kämpft, der gegen Rückwurfverbote kämpft, der gegen Setzkescherverbote kämpft, und, und, und....
> 
> Solch einen Verband werde ich immer loben!!
> 
> ...


Du sprichst mir aus der Seele! #6
|wavey:


----------



## Rosi (5. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klasse#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Zum Abstimmungsvehalten kann ich nix sagen, weil ich nicht weiss wer alles abgestimmt hat.

Den Einwurf von Ralle dazu finde ich aber interessant:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3129540&postcount=98

Außerdem habe ich auch nie die formale Rechtmäßigkeit des Präsidiums, ob VDSF oder DAV,  angezweifelt..
Aber wir haben das auch schon in der Red. diskutiert, wie ein solches Ergebnis zustande kommen kann, nach den Infos, die wir aus beiden Verbänden hier immer wieder bekommen..

Interessant aber auch, dass da Kontakte, die bei der 12er-Kommission geknüpft wurden, trotzdem auch noch teilweise weiterlaufen, wenngleich nicht als Kommission sondern über die Landesverbandsschienen..

*Darum gehts aber auch nicht. *
Lies einfach das Eingangsposting und wundere Dich über das, was offiziell von verschiedenen Seiten da veröffentlicht wird:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203089

Lies die gemeinsame Erklärung von den Herren Mohnert und Markstein nach dem Fischereitag:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199518

Wo von Seiten Markstein klar ausgeführt wird, dass er und der DAV im Gegensatz zu Herrn Mohnert/VDSF noch großen Diskussionsbedarf sieht und deswegen der DAV-Teil der 12er-Kommission weiterarbeiten wird. 

Wie gesagt:
Mir ist letztlich vollkommen wurscht, ob es einen neuen gemeinsamen Verband geben wird, ob weiterhin zwei wie jetzt bestehen werden, wer das Präsidium bildet etc..

*Ich will nur, dass nicht weiter wie jetzt vom VDSF bzw. dessen Gliederungen anglerfeindliche Dinge wie Nachtangelverbot, gesetzliches Rückwurfverbot, Setzkescherverbot, möglichst schwerer Zugang zum angeln etc. nicht nur vertreten, sondern sogar gefordert wird. Und das dann im womöglich dann ja wieder einzigen Verband für Angler.  *

Sowas will kein Angler. Ich kenne jedenfalls keinen, der solche Verbote und Einschränkungen ausdrücklich wie die Verbände des VDSF da fordert und will..

Und es ist ja wohl nicht meine Schuld, wenn der VDSF so einen Unfug vertritt, oder?

Dass das vielleicht für manchen nach "Hetzjagd" aussehen mag, liegt schlicht eben an der Tatsache, dass der VDSF eben Nachtangelverbot, Rückwurfverbote etc. fordert und vertritt, der DAV dagegen kämpft. 
An nichts anderem....
Ich finde es da dann auch nicht verwunderlich, wenn man als Angler dann eher der Politik des DAV zugeneigt ist...

Ändert der VDSF hier seine Politik und kämpft gegen Nachtangelverbot, Rückwurfverbot etc., dann lobe ich ihn - macht ers nicht, kriegt er weiter die Kritik ab.

Das gleiche gilt für den DAV oder den dann gemeinsamen Verband DAFV:
Lob für anglerfreundliche oder Kritik für anglerfeindliche Politik.

Ganz egal welcher Name drüber steht..

So einfach ist das.

Und genauso schon immer nachzulesen..



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich will einen Verband (vollkommen wurscht, wie der heisst, welche Personen das machen, in welcher Organisationsform, wer welche Posten mit welcher Vergütung erhält und so weiter) der gegen Nachtangelverbote kämpft, der gegen Rückwurfverbote kämpft, der gegen Setzkescherverbote kämpft, und, und, und....
> 
> Solch einen Verband werde ich immer loben!!
> 
> ...


----------



## BSZocher (6. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Einfach nur schön zu lesen!


----------



## F4M (6. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Einstimmige Wahlergebnisse sind in vielen Staatsformen nicht außergewöhnlich.
> In der Bundesrepublik Deutschland sind sie bemerkenswert.


 
:q:q:q Oh ja, das kenne ich. 

Letztendlich wird nach außen in der Öffentlichkeit immer schön an einem Strang gezogen...Will sagen: Nicht jedes interne Wahlergebnis hinter verschlossenen Türen spiegelt die tatsächliche Stimmungs und Meinungslage der Mitglieder wieder. Ich erinnere an das Wahlgeplänkel der Linken zur Landtagswahl in Hessen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



F4M schrieb:


> *"Wenn Hand an das Nachtangelverbot gelegt wird, werden Köpfe rollen...." #h*




Also erzwungene Einstimmigkeit . . .|kopfkrat

Hoffentlich ist das beim VDSF nicht immer so, dass zum Schein diskutiert wird, die Entscheidung aber immer schon feststeht.|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Ich gönne ja jedem seine Meinung, auch wenn ich sie für falsch halte.

*Und ich finde es absolut gut, wenn hier jeder!! seine Meinung vertritt.*

Am besten natürlich mit Argumenten und Fakten.

Daher mal zurück zu den Fakten, um was es eigentlich geht und zu meinem Verständnis. 

@ Rosi, BSZocher, Fischer am Inn, dEmOhAmStEr3d etc.:
Ich gehe nach euren Postings also davon aus, dass ihr also die Forderungen und Bemühungen des VDSF unterstützt, wollt und mittragt?

*Ihr seid also wie der VDSF-Bund und seine Gliederungen auch für*:
> Ein gesetzliches Nachtangelverbot
> Ein gesetzliches Rückwurfverbot, nachdem jeder Fisch (auch Arten die im Bundesartenschutzgesetz als gefährdet gelten wie z. B. Gründling, Moderlieschen etc.) außerhalb Schonmaß, Schonzeit und Hegeplan abzuknüppeln ist?
> Für ein gesetzliches Setzkescherverbot?
> Für das Verbot tierschutzgerechten Wettangelns?
> Für möglichst hohe Hürden beim Zugang zum angeln, um möglichst wenig weitere Angler zu bekommen?
Und, und, und.......

*Denn dafür stehen und arbeiten ja jetzt aktuell VDSF-Landesverbände. *

*Und der VDSF-Bund unterstützt das noch bzw. geht zumindest nicht dagegen vor..*

Und ihr wollt also dann, dass diese Positionen auch vom eventuell neuen, gemeinsamen Bundesverband so vertreten werden und damit die Angler noch weiter gesetzlich reglementiert?

Wenn das so wäre, kann ich natürlich eure Postings verstehen und nachvollziehen.

Ich persönlich halte das nach wie vor aber für den falschen Weg.

Die Gründe dafür habe ich schon zigfach geschrieben, wiederhole die aber auch noch mal gerne, falls ihr Wert darauf legt.

Mir geht es nach wie vor darum, *Anglerverbände zu haben, welche sich gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen aussprechen *und nicht dafür.

Egal wie die heissen, egal von wem geführt..

Das könnt und dürft ihr natürlich anders sehen, keine Frage.

Mich würde nur interessieren *warum* ihr mehr  gesetzliche Restriktionen, Auflagen und Verbote für Angler wollt??

Denn zum einen kann das jeder Gewässerbewirtschafter an seinem Gewässer eh heute schon meist regeln, wie er das für richtig hält, warum also braucht es da gesetzliche Einschränkungen? Die im Normalfall immer weitere Einschränkungen und keine Erleichterungen für Angler hinter sich herziehen..

Zum anderen sind einigen Bundesländern ja schon der Gesetzgeber und selbst Naturschutzverbände da deutlich anglerfreundlicher als der VDSF. 

Und haben gesetzliche Erleichterungen geschaffen (Brandenburg, Thüringen, Mecklenburg Vorpommern, Schleswig Holstein (da ist aber abzuwarten wie das jetzt in Arbeit befindliche neue Gesetz dann aussehen wird))...

Diese anglerfreundliche Gesetzgebung  wollt ihr also wieder abschaffen und lieber mehr Verbote für Angler haben?

Ok. 

Dann ist das so...

Ich werde das zwar nie verstehen, muss das aber natürlich akzeptieren..


----------



## F4M (6. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also erzwungene Einstimmigkeit . . .|kopfkrat
> 
> Hoffentlich ist das beim VDSF nicht immer so, dass zum Schein diskutiert wird, die Entscheidung aber immer schon feststeht.|kopfkrat


 
Ich habs eigendlich gerade wieder gelöscht :q

Aber jetzt, wo Du meinen Satz zitierst lassen wir es so stehen.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (6. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Hallo




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also erzwungene Einstimmigkeit . . .|kopfkrat
> 
> Hoffentlich ist das beim VDSF nicht immer so, dass zum Schein diskutiert wird, die Entscheidung aber immer schon feststeht.|kopfkrat


 

Ich finde, genau solche Äußerungen, vor allem von den Meinungsführern hier im Forum, sind symptomatisch.
Ich glaube man kann mit guten Gründen gegen den VDSF sein. Das ist völlig okay. Was mir aber unangenehm auffällt, das ist das Zurechtbiegen der Faktenlage. Wenn irgendetwas nicht passt, dann werden da Manipulationen festgestellt, von Scheinlegitimationen gesprochen, von Pseudodemokratie usw. Für mich ist das zwanghaftes Denken, um die eigene (konstruierte) Weltsicht irgendwie aufrecht erhalten zu können.

Zusammengefasst: Mich stören absolut nicht die kontroversen Meinungen. Ganz im Gegenteil – ich finde so etwas sehr gut. Was mich stört ist die Art der Argumentation. Auf der einen Seite die aufrechten Kämpfer für das Gute und einzig Wahre. Und auf der anderen Seite die „Miesen“ mit ihren verwerflichen Anschauungen, Schiebermethoden und Postengeschacher.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Ich finde, genau solche Äußerungen, vor allem von den Meinungsführern hier im Forum, sind symptomatisch.



Wie würdest du denn solche Sätze interpretieren?


*"Wenn Hand an das Nachtangelverbot gelegt wird, werden Köpfe rollen...." *

wenn nicht so:

*Also erzwungene Einstimmigkeit . .* .


|kopfkrat
#h#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



			
				Fischer am Inn schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde, genau solche Äußerungen, vor allem von den Meinungsführern hier im Forum, sind symptomatisch.





			
				Fischer am Inn schrieb:
			
		

> Zusammengefasst: Mich stören absolut nicht die kontroversen Meinungen. Ganz im Gegenteil – ich finde so etwas sehr gut. Was mich stört ist die Art der Argumentation. Auf der einen Seite die aufrechten Kämpfer für das Gute und einzig Wahre. Und auf der anderen Seite die „Miesen“ mit ihren verwerflichen Anschauungen, Schiebermethoden und Postengeschacher.


Dann liest Du nur das, was Du lesen willst...

Wir haben z. B. schon x-mal darauf hingeweisen, dass der VDSF-Landesverband S-H hinsichtlich z. B.  der Kommunikation eine lobenswete Sonderstellung im VDSF einnimmt.

Wir haben genauso die Vorgänge um eine Neuaufnahme im DAV-Landesverrband kritisch hinterfragt und beurteilt.

Würdest Du also statt mit solch nachweisbar unwahren Gemeinplätzen mit Argumenten kommen, könntest Du sicher auch zu den Meinungsführern hier gehören.

Meinungsführerschaft ensteht - wenn überhaupt, ich glaube nämlich, dass die meisten sehr gut selber beurteilen können, was sie glauben wollen oder können - aus Argumenten.

Meine habe ich dargelegt. 
Du hast meine expliziten Fragen aber immer noch nicht beantwortet. 

Daher also nochmal in Kurzform, rein auf die Fakten bezogen, als persönliche Fage an die Genannten:

@ Rosi, BSZocher, Fischer am Inn, dEmOhAmStEr3d etc.:
Ich gehe nach euren Postings also davon aus, dass ihr also die Forderungen und Bemühungen des VDSF unterstützt, wollt und mittragt?

*Ihr seid also wie der VDSF-Bund und seine Gliederungen auch für*:
> Ein gesetzliches Nachtangelverbot
> Ein gesetzliches Rückwurfverbot, nachdem jeder Fisch (auch Arten die im Bundesartenschutzgesetz als gefährdet gelten wie z. B. Gründling, Moderlieschen etc.) außerhalb Schonmaß, Schonzeit und Hegeplan abzuknüppeln ist?
> Für ein gesetzliches Setzkescherverbot?
> Für das Verbot tierschutzgerechten Wettangelns?
> Für möglichst hohe Hürden beim Zugang zum angeln, um möglichst wenig weitere Angler zu bekommen?
Und, und, und.......

*Denn dafür stehen und arbeiten ja jetzt aktuell VDSF-Landesverbände. *

*Und der VDSF-Bund unterstützt das noch bzw. geht zumindest nicht dagegen vor..*

Und ihr wollt also dann, dass diese Positionen auch vom eventuell neuen, gemeinsamen Bundesverband so vertreten werden und damit die Angler noch weiter gesetzlich reglementiert?

Wenn das so wäre, kann ich natürlich eure Postings verstehen und nachvollziehen.


----------



## F4M (6. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Was mir aber unangenehm auffällt, das ist das Zurechtbiegen der Faktenlage. Wenn irgendetwas nicht passt, dann werden da Manipulationen festgestellt, von Scheinlegitimationen gesprochen, von Pseudodemokratie usw.


 
Sorry, aber *"auf Kurs bringen"* gehört in der Politik, bei Parteien und Verbänden zum Tagesgeschäft. Das ist nun wirklich nichts neues, und durchaus legitim.

Ganz normaler Alltag, aber deshalb mit erhobenen Zeigefinger wegen einer einstimmigen Präsidenten Wahl des VDSF Verbandes von -Friede Freude Eierkuchen- zu sprechen ist ziemlich naiv.


----------



## Blauzahn (6. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



F4M schrieb:


> Ganz normaler Alltag, aber deshalb mit erhobenen Zeigefinger wegen einer einstimmigen Präsidenten Wahl des VDSF Verbandes von -Friede Freude Eierkuchen- zu sprechen ist ziemlich naiv.



Genau...
anscheinend will's niemand anderes machen


----------



## BSZocher (6. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....@ Rosi, BSZocher, Fischer am Inn, dEmOhAmStEr3d etc.:
> Ich gehe nach euren Postings also davon aus, dass ihr also die Forderungen und Bemühungen des VDSF unterstützt, wollt und mittragt?...



Ein klares NEIN zu der Tatsache mich von dir nicht in irgendeine Ecke "schieben" zu lassen. 

Sprich mal mit Prof. Tinca der kann dir wenigsten ansatzweise erklären warum und wieso ich mich hier überhaupt eingeklinkt habe.
Heute habe ich schon Telefonate führen müssen, welche aber meine Aussagen gegenüber Prof. Tinca nur bestätigen. Warum und wieso ich HIER nicht in's Detail gehen kann soll er dir auch gern nahelegen.

Evtl. kannst du dann die ein oder andere gefällte Entscheidung nachvollzeihen und ggf. dein Engangement (was als solches nicht in Frage gestellt ist) dahingehend ausrichten.

...und bevor ich hier evtl. doch etwas preisgebe, was ich im Moment nicht darf, halt ich mich hier nun raus.

Auch dieses geht mal wieder in den Postverteiler......


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (6. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Bevor der Off-Topic-Spezialist wieder zuschlägt! Das ist eine Antwort zu dem Beitrag, zu der Thomas9904 aufgefordert hat!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Rosi, BSZocher, Fischer am Inn, dEmOhAmStEr3d etc.:
> Ich gehe nach euren Postings also davon aus, dass ihr also die Forderungen und Bemühungen des VDSF unterstützt, wollt und mittragt?


 Wir sind für ein freies, unabhänigges Anglerboard ohne Zensur und gegen Amtsmissbrauch, gegen deine Märchenstunden und gegen peinliche, nervende Hetze.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Ihr seid also wie der VDSF-Bund und seine Gliederungen auch für*:
> > Ein gesetzliches Nachtangelverbot
> > Ein gesetzliches Rückwurfverbot, nachdem jeder Fisch (auch Arten die im Bundesartenschutzgesetz als gefährdet gelten wie z. B. Gründling, Moderlieschen etc.) außerhalb Schonmaß, Schonzeit und Hegeplan abzuknüppeln ist?
> > Für ein gesetzliches Setzkescherverbot?
> ...


Zu so viel Dreistheit muss man nicht viel sagen. Nicht einer von uns hat sich jemals irgendwo *für* diese Punkte ausgesprochen. Gerade zu Punkt 2 habe ich wohl im entsprechenden Thread sogar den Vorschlag gegen die Entnahmepflicht gemacht und diesen trotz aller Unkenrufe verbissen verteidigt. Diesen Fakt hast du natürlich wie üblich "wegselektiert".



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde nur interessieren *warum* ihr mehr  gesetzliche Restriktionen, Auflagen und Verbote für Angler wollt??


Peinlich! Diese Art der Unterstellungen beweist mal wieder, dass du als Moderator+Administrator+Anglerpraxis-Redakteur definitv der Falsche bist.



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum anderen sind einigen Bundesländern ja schon der Gesetzgeber und selbst Naturschutzverbände da deutlich anglerfreundlicher als der VDSF.
> 
> Und haben gesetzliche Erleichterungen geschaffen (Brandenburg, Thüringen, Mecklenburg Vorpommern, Schleswig Holstein (da ist aber abzuwarten wie das jetzt in Arbeit befindliche neue Gesetz dann aussehen wird))...


Und höre endlich auf solche Lügen über Thüringen zu verbreiten. Du hast überhaupt keine Ahnung, wer diese vermeintlichen Erleichterungen geschaffen hat. Das Witzige daran ist allerdings: In Thüringen hat der VDSF die Erleichterungen ins Rollen gebracht! 

Und da du ja gegen VDSF bist, lieber Thomas. Stellt sich mir die Frage:
*Warum bist du gegen Erleichterungen für Thüringer Angler?*
Echt ne Witznummer hier das Ganze!

Dein Versuch, auf Basis von Fehlschlüssen und Unterstellungen ein paar kritische Boardies an den Pranger zu stellen, weil sie deine sicherlich zeitintensive Hetzkampagne nicht würdigen, sollte hiermit erstmal relativiert sein.

Jetzt können die üblichen JA-Sager wieder ein paar Smilies posten, Zitate aus dem Zusammenhang reißen und persönliche Spitzen verteilen.
*Ich mach jetzt Wochenende!*
und wünsche allen ein selbiges schönes #h

und dieses kann man auch mal in Ruhe genießen, sich mit Familie und Freunden ein paar schöne Stunden machen und man muss nicht ständig im VDSF-Fusions-Wahn leben!
Auch Sie, Herr Finkenbeiner, schaffen das


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (6. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Zusammengefasst: Mich stören absolut nicht die kontroversen Meinungen. Ganz im Gegenteil – ich finde so etwas sehr gut. Was mich stört ist die Art der Argumentation. Auf der einen Seite die aufrechten Kämpfer für das Gute und einzig Wahre. Und auf der anderen Seite die „Miesen“ mit ihren verwerflichen Anschauungen, Schiebermethoden und Postengeschacher.
> 
> Servus
> Fischer am Inn



#6 #6 #6
Saugeil auf den Punkt gebracht. Das versteht Thomas9904 leider einfach nicht. #c
Man könnte hier so schön DAV-VDSF sachlich gegenüberstellen und die Fusion diskutieren. Am Ende würden sich unsere Standpunkte wahrscheinlich überhaupt nicht unterscheiden, denn natürlich vertreten wir als Angler anglerfreundliche Ansichten ... aber nicht mit dieser verblendenden Anglerboard-Diskussion, die den Namen nicht verdient.

Vielleicht sollten wir alle mal für nen Urlaub für Thomas9904 zusammenlegen, damit er mal 2 Wochen nicht hier im Board rumnervt (SPAß  ). Dann können wir endlich eine wirkliche Diskussion führen.
Vielleicht ist das ja sein Ziel .. immerhin ist er Schwabe 
*den masterplan durchschaut habe*

Mit etwas Glück trägt ihn Ralle 24 noch zum Urlaubsort. Also würde ich einen Urlaub auf einer Insel vorschlagen


----------



## Jose (6. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> ...für ein freies, unabhänigges Anglerboard ohne Zensur und gegen Amtsmissbrauch, gegen deine Märchenstunden und gegen peinliche, nervende Hetze...
> 
> ...Zu so viel Dreistheit muss man nicht viel sagen...
> 
> ...



*@ Thomas, ich fordere jetzt auch gleiches recht für alle, sofort!

jede/r andere würde nach solchen ausfälligkeiten  schärfstens verwarnt, wenn nicht sogar gesperrt.* *

gebt demohamster was er braucht: ein sehr langes wochenende, besser noch immerwährenden urlaub.

*(tausche zehn (10) drogbas gegen einen (1) demohamster)


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> Bevor der Off-Topic-Spezialist wieder zuschlägt! Das ist eine Antwort zu dem Beitrag, zu der Thomas9904 aufgefordert hat!
> 
> Wir sind für ein freies, unabhänigges Anglerboard ohne Zensur und gegen Amtsmissbrauch, gegen deine Märchenstunden und gegen peinliche, nervende Hetze.
> 
> ...





dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> #6 #6 #6
> Saugeil auf den Punkt gebracht. Das versteht Thomas9904 leider einfach nicht. #c
> Man könnte hier so schön DAV-VDSF sachlich gegenüberstellen und die Fusion diskutieren. Am Ende würden sich unsere Standpunkte wahrscheinlich überhaupt nicht unterscheiden, denn natürlich vertreten wir als Angler anglerfreundliche Ansichten ... aber nicht mit dieser verblendenden Anglerboard-Diskussion, die den Namen nicht verdient.
> 
> ...





Einen wünscht er auf `ne Insel, der andere soll auf dem Weg dahin ersaufen . . .#d

Anderen wirft gerade er(!!!) persönliche Spitzen vor.#d

Hat keine Lust sich in die "Boardgemeinschaft" einzufügen und sagt selbst dass es Spass ist.
Auf solche Spassvögel kann ich gern verzichten.:m:m:m:m:m:m:m


PS: Er wollte Smileys!!!


----------



## Ines (6. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Ich habe das Ganze bisher nur passiv mitverfolgt. Wenn man mal die emotionale Seite seiner Posts ausklammert, dann sind die inhaltlichen Punkte schon nachdenkenswert.
Darum geht es ihm doch: 





> Man könnte hier so schön DAV-VDSF sachlich gegenüberstellen und die Fusion diskutieren. Am Ende würden sich unsere Standpunkte wahrscheinlich überhaupt nicht unterscheiden, denn natürlich vertreten wir als Angler anglerfreundliche Ansichten .


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



Ines schrieb:


> Ich habe das Ganze bisher nur passiv mitverfolgt. Wenn man mal die emotionale Seite seiner Posts ausklammert, dann sind die inhaltlichen Punkte schon nachdenkenswert.
> Darum geht es ihm doch:




Bestreitet doch keiner, Ines.
Die Art und Weise ist fehl am Platz (hier und in anderen Trööts). Wenn er Argumente bringen soll, kommen nur Frechheiten.


----------



## antonio (6. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

@dEmOhAmStEr3d

du solltest auch die wahren gründe anführen warum der vdsf in thühringen sich so stark für den vierteljahresschein gemacht hat.dann wird ein schuh draus.

antonio


----------



## F4M (6. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



antonio schrieb:


> @dEmOhAmStEr3d
> 
> du solltest auch die wahren gründe anführen warum der vdsf in thühringen sich so stark für den vierteljahresschein gemacht hat.dann wird ein schuh draus.
> 
> antonio


Wirtschaftliche Interessen, Monopol auf Wasser Tourismus am Thüringer Meer, ähm ich meine ....|supergri vielleicht die Saale Kaskade?

http://www.anglertreff-thueringen.de/pdf/fw060608.pdf


----------



## ivo (6. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Vertreter beider Verbände lesen hier kräftig mit!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Sehr gut.

Dann gleich nochmal zum mitlesen für die Mitleser (obwohl ich schade finde, dass sie sich nicht trauen auch  zu schreiben...):

Dann gleich nochmal, dass sie auch den Kern der Sache mitkriegen:

Wenn sich "jemand" bei Fusionsverhandlungen so zurückzieht obwohl es augenscheinlich noch viel zu verhandeln gibt, geht es demjenigen wohl eher nicht um die Sache (Gutes für Angler zu erreichen), sondern schlicht um persönliche Befindlichkeiten, Machtpoker, Pöstchenschieberei etc.. (sieher Posting 1 hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3127716&postcount=1 )

Dann ist es auch gut, wenn sich solche Leute zurückziehen - die braucht wohl kein Angler..

Ausgemacht war ja mal schlicht, dass die 12er-Kommission gleichberechtigt die Grundlagen erarbeitet, darauf eine gemeinsame Satzung aufgebaut wird, ein Verschmelzungsvertrag erarbeitet und das dann zeitgleich in beiden Bundesverbänden abgestimmt.

Wenn vom VDSF der eigene Teil der 12er-Kommission entmachtet wird, obwohl es im Vorfeld noch so viele offene Fragen gibt, ist das in meinen Augen keine "Notbremse", sondern schlichte Machtpolitik - auch das braucht kein Angler.. 


Ja, hoffentlich hält der DAV auch sein Wort, dass er einer Fusion nur zustimmen wird, wenn entsprechend anglerfreundliche Richtlinien für einen gemeinsamen, und dann ja auch einzigen Verband ausgemacht werden.

Wie gesagt:
Was ich definitiv NICHT will sind Verbände, die für Nachtangelverbote oder gesetzliche Rückwurfverbote stehen, die in Anglern eher Störenfriede sehen als ihre eigentliche Klientel, die meinen, dass Natur/Tierschutz Vorrang vor den Interessen der Angler haben sollte, statt klarzumachen, dass Angeln praktizierter und zielführender Natur- und Artenschutz ist, Verbände, die aus Angst immer wieder nicht nur Restriktionen zustimmen, sondern diese sogar noch fördern oder fordern..

Und an diesen Fakten messe ich gute Verbandsarbeit - ob in Bund, Land oder in den Regionalorganisationen..

*Und zwar unabhängig davon, ob da DAV, VDSF oder DAFV drüber steht..*

Also eine Verbandspolitik, die zumindest in die Richtung der angelpolitischen Grundsätze geht, für die wir in der Redaktion stehen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201367

Ich will einen Verband (vollkommen wurscht, wie der heisst, welche Personen das machen, in welcher Organisationsform, wer welche Posten mit welcher Vergütung erhält und so weiter) der gegen Nachtangelverbote kämpft, der gegen Rückwurfverbote kämpft, der gegen Setzkescherverbote kämpft, und, und, und....

Solch einen Verband werde ich immer loben!!

Diejenigen, die das anders  - also anglerfeindlicher - wollen und machen, werde ich immer kritisieren. Ob Bundes- Landes- oder Regionalverbände..

*Und zwar auch unabhängig davon, ob da DAV, VDSF oder DAFV drüber steht..*

Und zu dem Thema passt vielleicht auch diese Satire (auch wenn der Autor (nein, nicht ich;-)) noch von einem anderen Namen für den neuen Verband ausging, war ja aber auch schon  im September..):
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...sentation-zur-fusion-der-anglerverbaende.html


----------



## BSZocher (6. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



ivo schrieb:


> Vertreter beider Verbände lesen hier kräftig mit!



Richtig und manche Leute kratzen sich so lange am Kopf bis das Haar in der Suppe gefunden wird.

@all:
Bitte bitte keine PN's und emails mehr....
Ich werde mich hier in keinster Weise mehr äussern.
Werde persönliche Freundschaften nicht auf's Spiel setzten.
Man möge dies nachvollziehen.
Danke!!!!


----------



## Jose (6. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



BSZocher schrieb:


> ...Werde persönliche Freundschaften nicht auf's Spiel setzen.



das sollte mensch wirklich nicht.

insgesamt wird es mir immer schleierhafter, wie dieser trööt so entgleisen konnte.
lese ich die ersten posts sehe ich eigentlich nur übereinstimmung, dass "anglerfeindliches/ -unfreundliches" von keinem verband akzeptiert werden kann.

in der sache eigentlich harmonie also, oder nicht?

und um die sache gehts doch wohl, bzw. um meine (und deine) größtmögliche persönliche freiheit als angler.

weniger ehrgeiz, weniger animosität und mehr AB-feeling wäre hilfreich in diesem trööt.

cool down...

werde mich auch bemühen


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Da der Kollege Demohamster trotz mehrfachem Hinweis nicht in der Lage ist sachlich zu diskutieren, hat er nun erst mal 14 Tage Pause. 

Es ist Schade, dass er sein Engagement in der Sache seiner Ausdrucksweise und persönlichen Angriffen unterordnet.


----------



## Koalabaer (7. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

wenn es Angler schaffen würden,nicht der Verbände wegen(weil schon zig Jahre Mitglied)pro zu argumentieren...sondern der Sache der Angler selbst,wäre uns allen geholfen.

Laßt uns die Verbände immer wieder fragen...wie seht ihr das,welche Meinung vertretet ihr?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Tun wir doch, die Fragen stellen, genauso wie wir die Antworten veröffentlichen:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/oktober-2010/offener-brief-an-die-verbaende.html

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...f-unseren-offenen-brief-an-die-verbaende.html

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/november-2010/neue-fragen-zur-fusion.html


Davon ab finde ich meinen Vorschlag, dass beide Verbände zuerst mal für 3 oder 5 Jahre zeigen sollten, was sie an praktischer Arbeit* FÜR uns Angler* erreichen können, immer noch zielführend:


> > Wie bei der 12er - Kommission jeder feststellen konnte, gibt es durchaus vernünftige Leute auf beiden Seiten, die miteinander können - in der Arbeit wie auch persönlich.
> >
> > Was spricht denn nun dagegen, wenn man aus einer solchen Kommission zuerst einmal eine Art gemeinsames "Außenminísterium" bildet, das im Bund und in Europa *in gemeinsamer Arbeit die Interessen der Angler vertritt *.
> > Und den Landesverbänden hilft bei der Arbeit in den jeweiligen Ländern, beim Kampf gegen unsinnige Gesetzgebung?
> ...



Es gibt ja vor den meisten Ehen auch eine Verlobungszeit, um zu sehen ob das klappen kann - wieso also nicht daran einfach ein Beispiel nehmen??



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Brummel (7. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Moin Thomas#h,

Zitat: "Es gibt ja vor den meisten Ehen auch eine Verlobungszeit, um zu sehen ob  das klappen kann - wieso also nicht daran einfach ein Beispiel nehmen??"

So eine Testphase wäre auch in meinen Augen eine vernünftige Sache, obwohl ja erfahrungsgemäß auch eine "Verlobung" nicht die spätere Trennung ausschließt.
Auch die Zeit von 3-5 Jahren fände ich etwas lang für einen Versuch der beiden Verbände zusammenzuarbeiten, da sollte sich schon etwas schneller beurteilen lassen obs was bringt oder eben nicht.
Ich erwarte (als DAV-Mitglied) eigentlich nichts positives aus dem Zusammenschluß, aber lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren, mal sehen.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



> So eine Testphase wäre auch in meinen Augen eine vernünftige Sache, obwohl ja erfahrungsgemäß auch eine "Verlobung" nicht die spätere Trennung


Wohl war.
Aber mi geht es ja auch darum, dass wir als Angler dann sehen können, für was sich der Verband einsetzt.

Und da halte ich 3 Jahre schon für sinnvoll...


----------



## Brummel (7. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Naja, wie vielleicht schon leicht angeklungen ist stehe ich der Vereinigung der beiden Verbände eher skeptisch gegenüber, sogenannte "Fusionen" in allen möglichen Bereichen, egal ob Industrie, Politik oder sogar Privatleben haben da ihre Spuren hinterlassen. 
Ich befürchte daß sich dann (trotz Vereinigung und somit Vergrößerung) die Unterschiede in der Unterstützung der Angler die es bis jetzt gab noch verschärfen werden.
Aber darüber werde ich jetzt erstmal in Kürze beim "Spinnen" an der Oder nachdenken#6, mal sehen was der Fluß heute wieder an Material geopfert haben möchte.

bis bald, Torsten#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Auch ich bin skeptisch.
ABER:
Wenn ein gemeinsamer Verband dann tatsächlich anglerfreundliche Politik macht, wäre es einfach nur gut für uns Angler.

Und da es in beiden Verbänden Leute gibt, welche das wollebn, sollte man die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben - allerdings auch immer skeptisch bleiben und beobachten, was real passiert.

Deswegen fände ich drei Jahre "Verlobung" nicht schlecht..

Zeit genug für den Verband, Zeit genug zum beobachten und beurteilen...

Als Gundlage für die praktische Arbeit kann der Verband während der "Verlobungszeit" gerne auch die angelpolitischen  Grundsätze unserer Red. hier nehmen- wir erheben keine Copyrightgebühren ;-))
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201367


----------



## Brummel (7. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Ich hoffe daß es in beiden "Lagern" genug vernünftige, auf die Interessen der Angler bedachte Leute gibt, und daß Ihr keine Copyrightgebühren nehmt kommt mir sehr entgegen, denn nicht wenige Euros werden wohl heute wieder in der Oder bleiben .
Na dann, es wird langsam hell und die Fische rufen nach Gummi :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



> Ich hoffe daß es in beiden "Lagern" genug vernünftige, auf die Interessen der Angler bedachte Leute gibt,


Die Hoffnung aller Angler und wohl auch die Angst manches Funktionäres...

Dir noch ein Petri Heil heute..


----------



## Brummel (7. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Nabend Thomas,

na dann mal ein nachträgliches "Petri Dank", hatte es heute früh sehr eilig, mich wollte zwar kein Fisch nach Hause begleiten aber dafür gabs auch keinen Abriß (solche Odertage sind auch schon was Erfreuliches#6),

Gruß Torsten#h


----------



## Rumpel (12. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Lieber Thomas!

Du kannst natürlich gebetsmühlenartig deine Thesen noch 1000 mal hier wiedergeben, aber auf dieses Niveau werden sich wohl kaum Vertretungen der Verbände einlassen und hier Stellung beziehen. 

Deine Unterstellungen sind zum größten Teil schlichtweg falsch und zeugen einfach von mangelndem Wissen. Wo zB. strebt der Verband ein deutschlandweites Nachtangelverbot an, dazu währe der Dachverband auch gar nicht in der Lage. Die Gesetze werden auf Landesebene gemacht.

Dem VDSF anglerfeindliches Verhalten vorzuwerfen ist schon dreist. Aber wenn der geistige Horizont vor der Angelrute aufhört, kann man natürlich nicht wissen was sich auf europäischer Ebene abspielt. Stichwort Kormoranmanegement, EU Wasserrrahmenrichtliníe, Wasserkraftwerke, Querverbauungen usw. Peter Mohnert ist übrigens auch Präsident der EAA-wird dir sicher unbekannt sein. Google mal nach EAA!

Die Bedrohung der Angler geht also nicht vom VDSF aus, ganz sicher nicht...

Wer auch nicht verstehen will das wir hier in Deutschland eine Natur- und Tierschutzlobby haben, gegen die man sich kaum stellen kann und solche Kompromisse eingehen muss-das der gemeine Angler nicht angreifbar wird, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen.

Vielleicht sollten die Herren hier mal ab und zu einen Blick in die Verbandszeitung "Fischwaid" werfen (wird kostenlos den Vereinsvorständen zugeschickt), anstatt sie gleich in die Tonne zu befördern, aber da geht es um viel langweiligere Themen als zb. "Die neue Super Drag Highstar Rolle von xyz mit Fünffachkurbel und automatischer Vorlaufwicklung..."

Vielleicht sollte auch mal darüber nachgedacht werden warum die Gespräche zur Fusionierung erst stattfinden konnten nachdem der alte Präsident des DAV verstorben war. Vielleicht weil man damals jegliche "Annäherungsversuche" seitens des VDSF sofort geblockt hat und 0,0% kompromissbereit war und sämtliche Gespräche platzen ließ.

Vielleicht ist es auch so das hier der Kleinere versucht den Größeren zu schlucken, siehe Namensgebung am Beispiel der Sachsen. Und das vom VDSF auch einfach irgendwann Schluss ist, könnte man ebenfalls nachvollziehen...

Ich weiß es nicht, aber wenn  in dieser Art und Weise  contra VDSF Stimmung gemacht wird, kann man das auch ganz einfach  andersrum tun...

Gruß und schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



> Du kannst natürlich gebetsmühlenartig deine Thesen noch 1000 mal hier wiedergeben, aber auf dieses Niveau werden sich wohl kaum Vertretungen der Verbände einlassen und hier Stellung beziehen.


Oh doch, tun sie (bzw. haben sie schon getan, sind wir gerade am aufarbeiten), wirst Du demnächst auch hier zu lesen bekommen...



> Wo zB. strebt der Verband ein deutschlandweites Nachtangelverbot an, dazu währe der Dachverband auch gar nicht in der Lage. Die Gesetze werden auf Landesebene gemacht.


Wenn VDSF-Landesverbände sich klar und eindeutig für Nachtangelverbote aussprechen (B-W und Saarland) und der Bundesverband nichts dagegen sagt und/oder unternimmt, muss ich davon ausgehen, dass er das so gutheisst und unterstützt.

Das Gleiche gilt für das gesetzliche Rückwurfverbot - auch zu den beiden Themen demnächst mehr...



> Wer auch nicht verstehen will das wir hier in Deutschland eine Natur- und Tierschutzlobby haben, gegen die man sich kaum stellen kann und solche Kompromisse eingehen muss-das der gemeine Angler nicht angreifbar wird, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen.


Dazu habe ich schon mehrfach Beispiele aufgeführt, wie selbst Naturschutzverbände in den Ländern Erleichterungen zugestimmt haben, gegen die VDSF-Verbände immer noch kämpfen (Brandenburg Friedfischangeln etc.) - also ist Deine Behauptung schon schlicht durch die breits gängige Praxis widerlegt und zeigt, dass manche Naturschutzverbände anglerfreundlicher sind als mancher Anglerverband..



> Und das vom VDSF auch einfach irgendwann Schluss ist, könnte man ebenfalls nachvollziehen...


Hab ich kein Problem damit, dann sollen die das so sagen und öffentlich vertreten und gut ist..



> Ich weiß es nicht, aber wenn in dieser Art und Weise contra VDSF Stimmung gemacht wird, kann man das auch ganz einfach andersrum tun...



Und auch nochmal:
Ich mache nicht für oder gegen jemand per se Stimmung.

Es gibt in der Redaktion bei uns angelpolitische Grundsätze (die natürlich niemand teilen muss).

Die Verbände, welche diese Grundsätze teilen und dafür eintreten, werden wir immer loben, die anderen immer kritisieren - ganz egal ob da DAV, VDSF oder DAFV drüber steht..

Kannst Du auf den letzten Seiten so auch schon mehrfach nachlesen..


----------



## ivo (12. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



Rumpel schrieb:


> ....
> Die Bedrohung der Angler geht also nicht vom VDSF aus, ganz sicher nicht...
> ....




Und ob, Mr Mohnert will Präsident des neuen Verbandes werden. Nur ist er mit solch einem Vorhaben beim DAV schon mal durchgefallen.

Derzeit stellt sich der VDSF hin und sagt alles ist in Butter man kann fusionieren. Ein schlauer Schachzug. Denn der DAV sieht das nicht so und sieht noch erheblichen klärungsbedarf. Sollte der VDSF auf seinem Standpunkt beharren kann man dem DAV die Schuld für ein scheitern der Verhandlungen in die Schuhe schieben und steht mit weißer Weste da. Ganz tolle Partner.

Ich versteh auch immer das Argument nicht dass der Bundesverband keinen Einfluss auf die Länder haben soll. Dabei wird es gleich mit erklärt. Der Verband will sich in Europa- und Bundespolitik einmischen. Nach welchen Vorgaben wird wohl das Landesrecht gemacht?
Und so kommen die netten Anglerfeindlichen Restriktionen dann in die Länder die sie jetzt noch nicht haben.
Vielen Dank aber dieses Angebot kann der VDSF gern behalten.

Herr Mohnert soll erst mal in seinem Verband aufräumen bevor er sich in Landesverbände des DAV einmischt. Ich denke da hat er genug zu tun.


----------



## Rumpel (12. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Ok auf die wirklich wichtigen Dinge meines postings wurde nicht eingegangen. Nungut...

"Wenn VDSF-Landesverbände sich klar und eindeutig für Nachtangelverbote aussprechen (B-W und Saarland) und der Bundesverband nichts dagegen sagt und/oder unternimmt, muss ich davon ausgehen, dass er das so gutheisst und unterstützt."

Du hast die Bayern vergessen die sich dann aber wieder dagegen ausgesprochen haben und es nun den Fischereibehörden überlassen ob sie es erlauben oder nicht. Genau das ist Demokratie! Und keine Dikatur von oben! Jeder Landesverband des VDSF ist selbstständig und die Vertreter werden von jedem organisierten Mitglied gewählt.
Meinst du auch nur ein Landesverband würde sich vom Dachverband vorschreiben lassen was er zu tun oder zu lassen hat? Nehmen wir die Bayern, ratzfatz ist man ausgetreten und die Anglerschaft gesplittet. Der VDSF ist einer der Mitgliedstärksten Verbände überhaupt in Deutschland, das die Landesverbände weitestgehend eigenständig sind finde ich sehr positiv. 

Beispiele: 4 Ruten in wenig besiedelten Gebieten SH, Setzkescherurteil Hessen, Nachtangelverbot (ja die Vertreter die das durchsetzen werden von den Anglern gewählt!!! Das ist Demokratie!!!), Sportfischerprüfung (da hat jedes Bundesland auch andere Ansprüche), oder auch die Sportfischerpässe (da haben die Hessen auch andere als der Rest, ist für sie passender) usw.

Der Dachverband wird einen Teufel tun und hier etwas diktieren, es gibt auch ehrlich gesagt ganz andere wichtigere Probleme, wie gesagt die Vertreter der Landesverbände werden durch die Angler dort gewählt, also die Politik die dort betrieben wird haben die Angler verschuldet. Und wenn etwas nicht passt, dann Mund aufmachen in die Vorstände gehen und selbst aktiv gestalten! Aber das machen die wenigsten, rummaulen kann jeder, aber den Arsch bekommen nur die wenigsten hoch...

@ ivo

Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Bedrohung der Angler weil Herr Mohnert Präsident vom neuen Verband werden möchte? Hahaha! Außerdem  woher nimmst du denn diese Erkenntniss? Da ich davon ausgehe das du die vorgelegte Satzung nicht kennst und auch nicht weißt was der VDSF bei der 12er Kommission vorgetragen hat, ist das spekulativ. Ich behaupte jetzt das Gegenteil, Behauptungen einfach so ins Board zu schreiben macht ja auch n riesen Spass: Markstein möchte Präsident des neuen Verbandes sein, Mohnert bleibt bei der europäischen Anglervereinigung....

Mohnert hat 100%ige Zustimmung in seinem Verband, alles andere würde mich schon schwer wundern wenn man mal Bilanz  zu seinem Vorgänger Herr Meinel zieht... Leider dringt diese positive Bilanz nicht bis zum gemeinen Angler durch. Ich empfehle auch mal ein Besuch auf der Grünen Woche in Berlin, wo der VDSF führende Politiker am Stand hat um über die Probleme die die Angler und Fischerei betreffen zu sensibilisieren. Mit großem Fischlehrpfad für Schulklassen, großen Aquarien usw.Alles nachzulesen auf der vdsf Seite. Im übrigen, was hat dort der DAV nebenan gemacht? An einem klitzkleinen Stand konnte man mit Magneten kleine Fischchen aus nem Wasserbecken ziehen. Nicht das das schlecht währe, es ist eben keine Lobbyarbeit...

Gruß


----------



## Rumpel (12. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

@Thomas:
"Dazu habe ich schon mehrfach Beispiele aufgeführt, wie selbst Naturschutzverbände in den Ländern Erleichterungen zugestimmt haben, gegen die VDSF-Verbände immer noch kämpfen (Brandenburg Friedfischangeln etc.) - also ist Deine Behauptung schon schlicht durch die breits gängige Praxis widerlegt und zeigt, dass manche Naturschutzverbände anglerfreundlicher sind als mancher Anglerverband.."

Da pickst du dir die Einzelfälle raus, damit lässt sich natürlich gut argumentieren.

Ist dir bewusst das öffentliche Fliess- und Stillgewässer die zur Pacht ausstehen in manchen Gebieten lieber dem Nabu oder BUND verpachtet werden, weil a) keine Ufer zertrampelt werden b) kein Müll an diesen Stellen liegt und c) weil dann bedrohte Vogelarten ungestört sein können? So kann man natürlich auch gut argumentieren: "Schaut euch diesen Gewääserabschnitt an wo die angler hausen, und jetzt zeig ich euch unseren"

Wenn dann als Kompromiss ein Nachtangelverbot bei Pachtvergabe rauskommt kann man damit gut leben und man kann sogar noch froh sein. Lieber nur tagsüber fischen als gar nicht mehr...


----------



## antonio (12. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

rumpel mal was zu deiner hochgelobten demokratie

Zitat:  "Wenn Hand an das Nachtangelverbot gelegt wird, werden Köpfe      rollen...."

dreimal darfst du raten wer das sagte.

antonio


----------



## Franz_16 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



> Ist dir bewusst das öffentliche Fliess- und Stillgewässer die zur Pacht ausstehen in manchen Gebieten lieber dem Nabu oder BUND verpachtet werden, weil a) keine Ufer zertrampelt werden b) kein Müll an diesen Stellen liegt und c) weil dann bedrohte Vogelarten ungestört sein können? So kann man natürlich auch gut argumentieren: "Schaut euch diesen Gewääserabschnitt an wo die angler hausen, und jetzt zeig ich euch unseren"
> 
> Wenn dann als Kompromiss ein Nachtangelverbot bei Pachtvergabe rauskommt kann man damit gut leben und man kann sogar noch froh sein. Lieber nur tagsüber fischen als gar nicht mehr...



Natürlich muss man gelegentlich Kompromisse eingehen, das weiß jeder der schon mal ein Gewässer Privat oder für einen Verein/Verband gepachtet hat. Da gibts tausend Beispiele wo man sich mit Anwohnern, Waldbesitzern, Naturschutzverbänden, Jägern, Imkern, Eisstockschützen, Landwirten etc. irgendwie einigen muss. 

Das wird von Anglern, wenn nachvollziehbar begründet, in der Regel auch akzeptiert. 

Aber das kann doch für einen "normal" denkenden Angler/Menschen keine Rechtfertigung sein pauschal an ALLEN Gewässern das Nachtangeln zu verbieten, wie es ja z.B. in Ba-Wü der Fall ist oder siehst du das anders?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



			
				Rumpel schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast die Bayern vergessen die sich dann aber wieder dagegen ausgesprochen haben und es nun den Fischereibehörden überlassen ob sie es erlauben oder nicht.


Und der oberbayerische Verband das Nachtangelverbot trotz Gesetzesänderung immer noch als Verbandsrichtlinie hat (ein Regionalverband in Bayern jedenfalls, ich glaube die Oberbayern..)...



			
				Rumpel schrieb:
			
		

> Nehmen wir die Bayern, ratzfatz ist man ausgetreten und die Anglerschaft gesplittet.


Wenn dafür der Rest Deutschlands vernünftige Landesanglerverbände UND dann auch einen vernünftigen Bundesverband bekommen würde, wäre das nicht das schlechteste in meinen Augen.. Und Saarland und B-W auch gleich mit raus, mit deren anglerfeindlichen Forderungen..
*Und genau solche angelpolitischen Vorgaben erwarte ich von einem Bundesverband - sonst brauchts nämlich keinen, wenn die Landesverbände eh tun (können), was sie wollen....*


			
				Rumpel schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dachverband wird einen Teufel tun und hier etwas diktieren,


Wenn im Dachverband als Organsiation der Landesverbände mit Stimmenmehrheit beschlossen werden würde, dass man eben gegen Nachtangelverbote, gegen Rückwurfverbvote, für Setzkescher etc. einzutreten hat, dann haben das demokratisch legitimiert auch *ALLE angeschlossenen Landesverbände* zu tun - Oder sie gehören dann nicht eh mehr dazu, wenn sie solch demokratisch legitimierten Vorgaben des Dachverbandes nicht beachten würden (in meinen Augen gehören solche Landesverbände, die sowas vertreten, wegen anglerfeindlicher Umtriebe eh ausgeschlossen (verbandsschädigendes Verhalten))... 

Auch im Fußball müssen sich z. B. die Vereine und Landesverbände an die Vorgaben des Bundesverbandes halten, auch da kann nicht jeder spielen oder pfeifen, wie  er es gerade für richtig hält..

*Und genau solche angelpolitischen Vorgaben erwarte ich von einem Bundesverband - sonst brauchts nämlich keinen, wenn die Landesverbände eh tun (können), was sie wollen....*




			
				Rumpel schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich davon ausgehe das du die vorgelegte Satzung nicht kennst


Es gibt bis jetzt nur einen Satzungs*entwurf* des jetzigen VDSF, der auch noch *NICHT!!* mit dem DAV abgestimmt wurde bzw. darüber noch nicht mal verhandelt wurde... (telefonische Aussage gegenüber mir sowohl von Mohnert wie Freudenberg/Markstein). 



			
				Rumpel schrieb:
			
		

> Mohnert hat 100%ige Zustimmung in seinem Verband,


Einstimmig könnte auch heissen, er wurde - sofern satzungsgemäß für einen Beschluss nur eine einfache Mehrheit der abgegebenen Stimmen notwendig war - mit seiner eigenen Stimme gewählt und alle anderen haben sich enthalten....

Dass normalerweise solche Abstimmungsergebnisse in Deutschland nach dem Krieg fast nur in der DDR vorkamen und seltenst in den allgemein üblichen demokratischen Abstimmungen, kann einem - muss aber natürlich nicht - auch zu denken geben...



			
				Rumpel schrieb:
			
		

> Leider dringt diese positive Bilanz nicht bis zum gemeinen Angler durch. Ich empfehle auch mal ein Besuch auf der Grünen Woche in Berlin, wo der VDSF führende Politiker am Stand hat um über die Probleme die die Angler und Fischerei betreffen zu sensibilisieren


Dass die Kommunikation des VDSF eine schlichte Katastrophe ist, ist ja nun nichts wirklich Neues.. Kein Wunder also, dass das kein Angler mitkriegt..

Davon ab ist nicht alles schlecht, was der VDSF macht, habe ich auch so nie behauptet - und gerade bezüglich der Kommunikation habe gerade ich nun wirklich schon oft genug den VDSF-Landesverband S-H gelobt.. 
Der ja jetzt auch aktiv gegen das auch in Schleswig Holstein geplante gesetzliche  Rückwurfverbot eintritt - ebenso lobenswert!!
Dass er aber weiterhin für restriktive Zulassungsbedingungen zum Angeln eintritt, ist dagegen auch in S-H zu kritisieren..


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Davon ab ist das hier eh alles Offtopic - Sorry dafür, dass auch ich mich wieder hab hinreissen lassen... 

Das Thema hier ist, ob der VDSF bzw. Teile davon die Fusion absichtlich platzen lassen wollen. 

Und dass wir einen  Alternativvorschlag zur Fusion gemacht haben, um trotzdem ein Zusammenarbeiten beider Verbände im Bund und in Europa  möglich zu machen.

Siehe dazu Posting 1 in diesem Thread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3127716&postcount=1

Und nicht ob der VDSF besser oder schlechter oder gleich wie der DAV ist..

Dazu kann jeder, der das will, ja ein eigenes Thema aufmachen..


----------



## ivo (12. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



Rumpel schrieb:


> ...
> @ ivo
> 
> Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Bedrohung der Angler weil Herr Mohnert Präsident vom neuen Verband werden möchte? Hahaha! Außerdem  woher nimmst du denn diese Erkenntniss? Da ich davon ausgehe das du die vorgelegte Satzung nicht kennst und auch nicht weißt was der VDSF bei der 12er Kommission vorgetragen hat, ist das spekulativ. Ich behaupte jetzt das Gegenteil, Behauptungen einfach so ins Board zu schreiben macht ja auch n riesen Spass: Markstein möchte Präsident des neuen Verbandes sein, Mohnert bleibt bei der europäischen Anglervereinigung....
> ...



Ich informiere mich! Mehr sag ich dazu nich. 

Bleib doch mit deinem VDSF da wo du jetzt bist.


----------



## Rumpel (12. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

So, ich klinke mich aus, es ist mir echt zu müßig wieder auf die Punkte einzugehen die man eigentlich so nicht stehen lassen kann und meine Nerven brauch ich jetzt noch-geh ins Fußballstadion...:vik:

Nur eins noch, hier wird massiv pro DAV Politik und andere Stimmen mundtot gemacht, siehe Sperrungen. Das es hier oftopic ausarten musste ist darin begründet das man diese Bildzeitungshalbwahrheiten nicht so stehen lassen kann..

@ivo:

ganz arm...


----------



## Jose (12. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



Rumpel schrieb:


> ...
> Nur eins noch, hier wird massiv pro DAV Politik und andere Stimmen mundtot gemacht, siehe Sperrungen...



das ist einfach unverschämte hetze. so einfach.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (12. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Hallo Leute,

ich glaube nicht, dass die Formulierungen vom „platzen lassen“ und „Schuld in die Schuhe schieben“ der Sache angemessen sind. Ich sehe das so: Es stehen sich mit dem VDSF und DAV zwei gleichberechtigte und freie Partner gegenüber und die loten aus, ob es genügend Gemeinsamkeiten und Kompromisslinien gibt, um zu einen einzigen Verband fusionieren zu können. Sind die Gemeinsamkeiten hinreichend, dann ist es okay. Wenn nicht, dann stellt man das fest und beide Verbände bleiben frei und unabhängig und gehen ihren jeweiligen eigenen Weg weiter wie die letzten 20 Jahre auch. Ist auch okay. Ich sehe da keine Dimension von „Schuld“. Ich sehe Dimensionen von „souveränen Verbänden“ und „freien Entscheidungen“.

„Take it or leave it“ - wie der Franzose sagt.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Kein Einwand, dann sollen die dazu stehen und nicht solche Spielchen spielen wie das canceln der 12er-Kommissin und streuen vomn nachweisbar widerlegten Gerüchtne (hauptamtliche Präsidiumsmitglieder ., dass Friedrich Richter die Fusion hintertreiben würde, etc ), um der anderen Partei die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben zu können..

Dann hätte ich nicht nur kein Problem damit, wenn die das anständig lösen würden (egal wie), wäre das sogar gutzuheissen (beide Parteien angesprochen).,..


----------



## ivo (12. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich glaube nicht, dass die Formulierungen vom „platzen lassen“ und „Schuld in die Schuhe schieben“ der Sache angemessen sind. Ich sehe das so: Es stehen sich mit dem VDSF und DAV zwei gleichberechtigte und freie Partner gegenüber und die loten aus, ob es genügend Gemeinsamkeiten und Kompromisslinien gibt, um zu einen einzigen Verband fusionieren zu können. Sind die Gemeinsamkeiten hinreichend, dann ist es okay. Wenn nicht, dann stellt man das fest und beide Verbände bleiben frei und unabhängig und gehen ihren jeweiligen eigenen Weg weiter wie die letzten 20 Jahre auch. Ist auch okay. Ich sehe da keine Dimension von „Schuld“. Ich sehe Dimensionen von „souveränen Verbänden“ und „freien Entscheidungen“.
> 
> ...



Informiere dich mal wie die Verhandlungen laufen.
Das VDSF hat einen Standpunkt eingenommen und will sich nicht mehr bewegen. Wenn die Verhandlungen platzen wird dem DAV dieses zugeschrieben, da der DAV in vielen Punkten noch viel klärungsbedarf sieht.


----------



## Blauzahn (12. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



ivo schrieb:


> Das VDSF hat einen Standpunkt eingenommen und will sich nicht mehr bewegen. Wenn die Verhandlungen platzen wird dem DAV dieses zugeschrieben, da der DAV in vielen Punkten noch viel klärungsbedarf sieht.



Wer nun wem die Schuld in die Schuhe schiebt, ist für mich eher sekundär. 
Fest steht wohl, dass momentan der "Abstand" zu groß ist, um gezielt dem Angler dienliche Politik in *einem* Verband zu machen. Das hat man in den Verhandlungen, sowie allen damit verbundenen "Nebengeräuschen" festgestellt, so dass man nun versucht (jeder für sich) aus dem Scheitern einen Vorteil für das eigene Fortbestehen zu gestalten bzw. zu ziehen.
Unter uns... 
mir ist dieser Umstand (der Entfernung) nicht Unrecht #h

Abendgruß


----------



## Fischer am Inn (12. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Hallo Ivo



ivo schrieb:


> Informiere dich mal wie die Verhandlungen laufen.
> Das VDSF hat einen Standpunkt eingenommen und will sich nicht mehr bewegen. Wenn die Verhandlungen platzen wird dem DAV dieses zugeschrieben, da der DAV in vielen Punkten noch viel klärungsbedarf sieht.


 
Mal unterstellt das wäre so. Na und? Dann hat halt der VDSF signalisiert, dass für ihn die maximale Kompromisslinie erreicht ist und er sich nicht weiter bewegen will. Das ist eine freie und souveräne Entscheidung.
Und ebenso frei und souverän entscheidet der DAV dann ob das für ihn annehmbar ist oder nicht.
Für den Fall des Scheiterns erwarte ich nicht, dass innerhalb der Verbände Kritik an der jeweils eigenen vertretenen Linie aufkommen wird. Und dass man den anderen Verband immer schon als die „zweitbeste Lösung“ angesehen hat, das wird halt so bleiben. Okay.

Und wenn die Vermutung stimmt, dass der Herr Mohnert auch Chef des (in den VDSF integrierten) DAV sein will, dann hat er sich selbst ins Knie geschossen und wird dann schon wieder angerobbt kommen und vorsichtig an die Tür des DAV klopfen. Und wenn diese Spekulation mit dem Mohnert nicht stimmt, dann kann man trotzdem zu gegebener Zeit, wenn man glaubt es eröffnen sich neue Chancen, erneut die Fusion prüfen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## ivo (12. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Wer nun wem die Schuld in die Schuhe schiebt, ist für mich eher sekundär.
> Fest steht wohl, dass momentan der "Abstand" zu groß ist, um gezielt dem Angler dienliche Politik in *einem* Verband zu machen. Das hat man in den Verhandlungen, sowie allen damit verbundenen "Nebengeräuschen" festgestellt, so dass man nun versucht (jeder für sich) aus dem Scheitern einen Vorteil für das eigene Fortbestehen zu gestalten bzw. zu ziehen.
> Unter uns...
> mir ist dieser Umstand (der Entfernung) nicht Unrecht #h
> ...



|good:|good:|good:


----------



## F4M (13. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



Rumpel schrieb:


> Genau das ist Demokratie! Und keine Dikatur von oben! Jeder Landesverband des VDSF ist selbstständig und die Vertreter werden von jedem organisierten Mitglied gewählt.,,,,,, Nachtangelverbot (ja die Vertreter die das durchsetzen werden von den Anglern gewählt!!! Das ist Demokratie!!!),


 
Hallo Rumpel,

aha, schulbuch artige Demokratie von unten also, das hört sich ja gut an. Das mache ich doch glatt  

Aber bitte erkläre mir mal vorher etwas genauer wie z.B., ich als Angler in Baden -der gegen das Nachtangelverbotes ist -auf einen Funktionär des BW Haupt Verbandes, der alleinig dieses Nachtangelverbot zu verantworten hat direkt durch Wahlen Einfluß nehmen kann. 

Tipp: Bevor Du mir antwortest, lese Dir aber vorher die Satzungen *aller* Unterverbände des BW Verbandes durch.

Bin mal sehr gespannt wie das mit der Demokratie von unten gehen soll #h.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



F4M schrieb:


> Hallo Rumpel,
> 
> aha, schulbuch artige Demokratie von unten also, das hört sich ja gut an. Das mache ich doch glatt
> 
> ...



Vorsicht Falle.

In diesem Punkt hat Rumpel leider nicht unrecht. Es entspricht tatsächlich demokratischen Grundsätzen, dass wir Angler unsere Vertreter selbst wählen. Die Krux dabei ist, dass wir jahrzehntelang von unseren Stimmrechten keinen richtigen Gebrauch gemacht haben und das immer noch nicht tun.
Selbstverständlich hätten wir die Möglichkeit gehabt, durch Stimmabgabe in en Vereinen und Verbänden Einfluss auf die angelpolitische Entwicklung in unserem Land Einfluss zu nehmen. Und es ist höchste Zeit, nein überfällig, dass sich jeder Angler dieser Möglichkeit bewusst wird und sie auch nutzt.

Aber, und hier irrt Rumpel, gewählt zu werden - wie und durch welche Umstände auch immer- ist kein Freifahrtschein nach eigenem Gutdünken zu handeln. Auch ein Ehrenamt verpflichtet, zum Wohl der allgemeinheit und der Sache zu handeln. Wer das nicht tut, muss sich halt einer vehementen Kritik stellen. Denn auch das ist Teil der Demokratie.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Du bist ein fauler Hund, Ralle!!

Das was Du schreibst ist vollkommen richtig, aber dann  stell auch mal gleich die "Gebrauchsanweisung" als Link dazu!! 
Gerade Du müsstest ja wissen, wo die steht!

*Angler, wehrt Euch. Leitfaden *:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch-leitfaden.html


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Wau,Wau:vik:


----------



## F4M (13. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Vorsicht Falle.
> 
> In diesem Punkt hat Rumpel leider nicht unrecht. Es entspricht tatsächlich demokratischen Grundsätzen, dass wir Angler unsere Vertreter selbst wählen.


 
Na ja, was theoretisch demokratisch möglich sein könnte weiß ich auch. In der Praxis sieht das leider ganz anders aus.

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt daß die allgemeine Meinung vorherrscht Verbände und Vereine werden rein nach demokratischen Vorsätzen geführt.

Es gibt in Deutschland 1000ende Gerichtsverfahren alleine über Ablehnungen von zur Abstimmung vorgelegten Anträgen durch Vereins Gesammtvorstände - viele bis zum BGH. 
D.h., juristische Mittel, Wege und Versuche ( oft sind es rein formale Gründe ) einen unbequemen Antrag abzulehnen gibt es fast immer. Einen formal ordungsgemäßen Antrag schüttelt man sich nicht einfach so aus dem Ärmel, da nimmt man besser einen Juristen zu Rate, vor allem wenn man vorher schon weiß daß er auf Widerstand stoßt. 

Natürlich gibt es nach einer Ablehnung auch juristische Wege die Fakten gerichtlich klären zu lassen, nur wer möchte als Einzelkämpfer schon das hohe finanzielle Prozess Risiko eingehen, es geht ja immer nur ums Angeln und nicht um die persönliche Existenz. Schau mal in die Jurathek, da stehen alleine 7500 Fälle diesbezüglich zum nachlesen.

Zur Demokratie bei Verbänden von unten:

Wie soll denn das funktionieren ? Alleine der LVF BW besteht aus 4 Unterverbänden, nämlich dem LFV-SW, LFV-Baden, Badischer Sportfischerei Verband und dem Landesverband der Berufsfischer und Teichwirte BW e.V. .....neben vielen weiteren nicht in Vereinen organisierte Mitgliedern mit vollem Stimmrecht.

Selbst wenn ich als Angler von meinem Verein zu Verbandswahlen gefragt werden würde ( ist mir bisher nicht passiert, ich kenne auch niemanden der dazu gefragt wurde...ich bekomme ja nicht mal Informationen über meinen Verband, viele unserer Mitglieder wissen nicht mal zu welchem Verband sie gehören ), oder ich tatsächlich Wahrecht in Sachen Verbandmitgliederversammlungen über meinen mich vertretenen Verein hätte, wäre meine über meinen Verein abgegebene Stimme nichts mehr wert. Selbst der größte Anglerverein der Welt, mit sagen wir mal 100.000 Mitgliedern hätte bei seinem kleinen organisierten Unterverband max. 25 Stimmen. Dieser kleine Unterverband hätte bei seinem Hauptverband wiederum nur die Stimmen des Vorstandes. D.h. meine abgegebene Stimme verdampft in den verschachtelten Satzungstrukturen wie ein Tropfen auf einem heißen Stein.

Demokratische Verhältnisse von unten sehen bei mir aber ganz anders aus


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Da hilft immer nur informieren, Mitstreiter suchen und gewinnen, immer wieder und wieder Druck machen..

Dass das kein einfacher Weg ist klar. 

Aber wenn das niemand macht, stellen sichen Verbandsfunktionäre 8aus ALLEN!) Verbänden hin und sagen, das was sie machen würden die Angler so wollen..

Das wäre so demokratisch legitimiert (was da formal genauso stimmt wie bei Stuttgart 21 oder der Verlängerung der Atomlaufzeiten)..

Auch wens weh tut:
Ändern kann man das wirklich nur, indem mehr Leute den Arsch hochkriegen und den Vereinen/Verbänden zeigen, dass man nicht widerspruchslos alles mit sich machen lässt..

Um da auch wieder den Bogen zum Thema hire zu kriegen:
Nur wenn Leute informiert werden, was abläuft, besteht auch die Möglichkeit, dass sie was tun.

Zum Beispiel, dass auch nach dem ja immer möglicher scheinenden Scheitern einer Fusion vernünftige Leute (die es ja in beiden Verbänden gibt) sich unabhängig ihrer störrischen Oberfunktionäre weiterreden..

Oder auch den Vorschlag, dass man auch ohne Fusion als Dachverbände nach aussen (Bund und Europa) im Interesse der Angler zusammen arbeitet, wie in Posting 1 hier beschrieben..

Ein solcher Vorschlag wurde meines Wissens übrigens vor ca. Jahren von beiden Verbänden diskutiert und verworfen.. 

Wobei ich mich da immer noch frage, wieso eigentlich?


----------



## leopard_afrika (13. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

sorry jungs, euer leitfaden ist zwar recht schön, scheitert aber viel zu oft an der realität. ich konstruiere mal ein beispiel: 
in einem verband sind 4 vereine organisiert, alle mit eigenen satzungen, aber auch mit einer übergeordneten satzung des verbandes. einer der vereine hat 4 seen gepachtet, pflegt und hegt diese seen und besetzt sie auch mit einem ordentlichen und ausgewogenen fischbesatz. man beschließt, nur 20 gastkarten im monat auszugeben.
die anderen 3 vereine sind "flußvereine", haben nur beengte verhältnisse. sie wollen auch an den seen des "seevereines" partizipieren. sie beschließen, in ihrem verband einzubringen, daß der zugang zu den seen auch für sie geöffnet werden soll. in diesem verband besteht stimmengleichheit. die abstimmung wird also 3:1 ausfallen. an die beschlüsse des verbandes ist der "seeverein" ja lt. verbandssatzung gebunden, will den beschluß aber nicht akzeptieren. man tritt aus dem verband aus. und dann? stellt sich heraus, der bürgermeister des seeverpachtenden ortes hat einen bruder in einem der "flußvereine", bekommt von dort ein "besseres" angebot, was der "allgemeinheit" förderlich ist. ....
ein willkürliches beispiel, was aber in der realität vorhanden ist. und was soll da ein gemeinsamer verband bringen, in dem gegensätzliche meinungen aufeinandertreffen, die trotz vereinigung ja nicht einfach weg sind?
und das ist leider so, trotz "demokratie" in den vereinen, trotz angeblicher demokratie in den verbänden...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Das ist - wie im Leitfaden auch klar geschrieben - eine allgemeine, grundsätzliche Anleitung, wie man überhaupt etwas bewegen kann, von Erfolgsgarantie hat niemand was geschrieben..

Davon ab ist das hier Offtopic, kannst aber gerne dazu ein eigenes Thema aufmachen (würd ich gut finden), wo man dann auch Erfahrungen mit Anträgen bei Vereinen/Verbänden reinposten kann...

Gerade weil die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit bei Vereinen/Verbänden eher zu wünschen übrig lässt, ist das vielleicht sogar eine richtig gute Idee...


----------



## GeraldL (13. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Wo ist das Problem, der VDSF ist sicher gut  beraten genau zu Prüfen auf wem man sich da einlasst.  Der DAV, zumindestens in Sachsen-Anhalt, mutiert eh zu einer Lobby der Wettkampfangler. Für diesen Personenkreis reist sich das Präsidium um P. Weineck den A.... auf und für die allgemeine Anglerschaft wird in über 15 Jahren keine Problemlösung bezüglich der Rechte zum befahren der Wege zu den Gewässern erreicht.


----------



## F4M (13. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Hi GeraldL,

meine ganz persönliche Meinung dazu.

Wenn es Regelungen gibt die alle Interessengruppen betreffen, wie z.B Wassersportler, Spaziergänger, Badegäste, Hundebesitzer, Amateurornithologen vielleicht auch Jagdpächter, hätte ich keine Probleme damit. Also was jetzt z.B. Durchfahrtsregelungen betrifft.

Unerträglich wird es aber dann, wenn Interessenverbände ohne Not Regelungen forcieren, mit denen sie ausschließlich Ihre eigene Interessengruppe ausschließen.

ich hoffe das war nicht zu sehr OT.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen? Konstruktiver Vorschlag zur Fusion!*

Um nicht zwei Themen zum fast gleichen Thema zu haben, schliesse ich die hier und verweise auf das hier zum weiterdiskutieren:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203988


----------

